# Midori and Wally



## DragonFish

Alright, so my first spawn is officially underway this morning after I came up from getting tea and letting out the dogs to find the two lovebirds embracing! D Eeeeeeeee!!! I'm so excited!! x333 I'll get some pictures up later!

Anyway, I noticed Wally wasn't going for the eggs after the embrace....he'd just sort of let of of Midori and then flare and poke her a bit with his nose(not in an aggressive way it seemed, more like a '; You okay?' thing)so I was kind of worried I'd just have to start all over and there was absolutely no chance with this batch at all....but it looks like Midori is going and picking them up now and Wally is....trying to copy her xD But doesn't quiiiiite get it. Its somewhat amusing. XDD I'm not sure how good of a father he'll be now....maybe he'll get it after the eggs are in the nest or something....but, none the less, I'm very excited!! Its going a lot better then I expected!! DDD

Just thought I might share xDDD Excuse my excited rambling.


----------



## doggyhog

OH!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I'm just very excited for you.  

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## DragonFish

xDDDD THANKS!!!!!!! Haha, its okay, I'm REALLY excited too! 8DDDDD :lol: x3

Aaaaaaand I forgot about my tea D: Darnit, xD I bet its cold now...


----------



## ChristinaRoss

wow thats exciting..........some days i think about breeding a pair...............but WHAT to do with the babies after????????? 

i cant fill my entire house with tanks, lol i DO need a "some" furniture LOL


----------



## DragonFish

lol! xDDD But fish tanks are SO much more entertaining then furniture, who needs a couch anyway? You can sit on the floor and watch your fish tank :lol:

Anyway,a little update: They're still embracing and Wally seems to have gotten the hang of picking up the eggs now(Yay!).He'll go after them and then when Midori 'wakes up' she'll go down and help them. There aren't a ton of eggs, but more then I expected for my first spawning attempt ever ; Haha, apparently I'm doing something right.....hopefully things will keep going we'll and I'll have babies in a couple days! :-D


----------



## Lethbridge

Congrats! I hope your male gets the hang of it! My male was not quite so smart he made the female do all the work and then once all the eggs were in the nest he ate all the eggs. Hope things so better for you!


----------



## DragonFish

Thank you! :-D Yup, it seems things are going better now....I'm actually surprised, I thought my first attempt would end in disaster somehow ^^;

I'm sorry about what happened with your male though D: I'd definitely be really frustrated if that happened....I'll admit, I've been stalking your thread and reading some of your posts  and you seem like a really knowledgeable breeder  I can only dream of one day having that kind of setup and knowing that much! So I wish you the best of luck with your next pair!


----------



## Lethbridge

usually the first isnt a total disaster, things usually go wrong but so far so good! Its okay that male was one of many i have another 4 males and im getting more things week. I do alot of research and i use to breed and i got back into in and its alot of fun. as for the setup it costs alot and it takes alot of time to keep it up and make sure your bettas are in top condition. I only feed my bettas hiarki blood worms, which go through an extensive filtering process for parasites. But hope your first spawn goes well. How many eggs so far like an estimate? and how long did you condition for?


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, this is my first time breeding anything besides livebearers and It definitely IS exciting. Of course I did quite a bit of research, been planning this form months, but the genetics is what I had a hard time finding info on....see, I'm absolutely FASCINATED with genetics, which is another reason I wanted to get into breeding bettas 
Oh goodness....from what I can see of the nest, I'd estimate 40ish, and they're still embracing....and theres still a portion of the nest I can't see because of where it is ^^; I really wasn't expecting that many at all ; xD No worries, I'm prepared though! I've got enough room for MANY jars xD
I conditioned for about 2 1/2 weeks, introduced them to each other yesterday afternoon ;-)


----------



## Lethbridge

well thats good! it sounds like your pretty prepared for this. and i just want to say i love your avatar betta!


----------



## DragonFish

xD Thanks! :-D Haha, the betta on your avatar is beautiful too! I've always had a thing for VT butterflys ;-)


----------



## Lethbridge

i have nice bettas but he is the one that photographs the nicest


----------



## dramaqueen

WOW!!! I'm sooo excited for you!! I missed the beginning of this thread. I was at the eye dr's with my mom. I'm so glad everything is going well for you!! I can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Elaina

How exciting! We need pics!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

wow your doing geat with them dragonfish!


----------



## Lethbridge

yes pictures would be very nice


----------



## k stiles

sweet!!!! congrats, the eggs should hatch in about a day, so prepare!!!!! sooo excited for you, and your male is really pretty with a lot of finnage, also your avitar betta is gorgeous too


----------



## DragonFish

Ack, Photoshop is not working with me and these pics need a little tweeking....I usually use manual focus and I was so excited most didn't focus quiiiiite right.....so it'll be a little while until I can get pictures up, dad has to come home from his trip and fix Photoshop for me >.<;

Anyway, things went really well! Midori only has a couple nips, Wally was pretty gentle with her, and they finished up shortly before I went out this morning....so Wally is tending to his eggs and Midori is recovering, but seems happy and normal, spunky as always  Hopefully he doesn't eat the eggs, or they're not infertile or something.....but, I think it was pretty good for my first spawn! I'm going to take a small flashlight to the nest and try to count the eggs for you guys here in a bit....


----------



## Lethbridge

lol okay good luck counting the eggs that might be a bit difficult


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds great! I'm glad they did well with each other. They should hatch by this time tomorrow night.


----------



## CodeRed

Congrats!  Sounds like everything went... swimmingly... I'll never do that again, just so you know. Puns don't suit me.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, Thanks! xD Yeah....counting the eggs was a little harder then I expected, and it looks almost like he'd clumped the eggs in a little pile in one corner of the nest....which make it harder xP Anyway, I DO have this picture of the eggs and nest that I just took...










Not a lot I don't think....but, yeah, I fail at estimating...I'm still leaning towards 40ish...though perhaps someone with a more experienced eye can give me a better estimate...xD


----------



## Lethbridge

Well if you didnt already know bettas tend to clump there eggs in one section of the nest which makes it easier to take care of. and they let go of the other part of the nest and focus on a smaller area. well 40 is a good first spawn


----------



## Elaina

It definitely looks like there's more than 40 to me, but what do I know? lol


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, now that I didn't know....I can never find really good in depth, more detailed info like that. All I can find are the descriptions/pictures of the breeding process and how to feed and raise fry.....and while all that is good information, I wish I could find a little more...xP


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd say there are at least 50.


----------



## Lethbridge

ya for stuff like that you really need to dig to find it. bettas are just so evolved in the way they reproduce, its kinda cool the things they do to protect there young


----------



## k stiles

unlike the knobbed porgy (a fish form CA to the west indies I did a report on it) it lays eggs at the surface, and provides no parental care there afterward. anyway it looks like 40-60 to me


----------



## doggyhog

WOW! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Lethbridge

usually fish that lay eggs and dont attend to them lay so many eggs that the chances of them all dying is very rare and thus only the strongest ones survive, and this creates a strong species and this also helps evolution progress


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks you guys! :-D

Okay, from the picture I counted like.....90 ; I dunno, maybe I'm counting it wrong....but...wow....


----------



## Lethbridge

Well thats definately better than 40, but just remember you will lose some  but what can you do


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, that's true. Unfortunately you lose some but the strongest survive.


----------



## DragonFish

Yup, of course. As sad as it is to think about, I'm perfectly aware not all of them will survive....but, the more eggs, the better chance of more surviving  Actually I'm just happy things went so well and I got so many eggs from my first spawn ever....I've heard several people say the first spawn usually isn't successful ;


----------



## Lethbridge

Every betta is different and there are just so many factors that can effect the way things turn out.


----------



## New2Betas

Wow I just read the whole thread. So cool and congrats!!! What are you doing with all the babies?


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, how true that is.... and thats what makes betta keeping such an awesome hobby xD

Thanks! xD I'll probably sell/give them away via Creigslist or the newspaper.....I'm going to take it as an opportunity to educate more people on bettas, print out a little care sheet, give them the link to this forum and other sites....things of that nature


----------



## dramaqueen

I think printing up a care sheet to go along with the bettas and providing a link to this forum is a great idea!


----------



## New2Betas

Love that idea! I just noticed that you live where I grew up. I grew up in Issaquah, and just moved from Everett 2 months ago.


----------



## DragonFish

xD Thanks! I thought that'd be a neat little idea....the person gets a nice, healthy, young betta at the same cost as an old, likely sick pet store betta and learns the proper way to care for it along with several other little facts about bettas.....I could even design a background for and write a special one for kids 

Haha, wow! xD We were so close! Where did you move to, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## New2Betas

Indiana, about 30 min from Chicago. My husbands family is out here. I lived in WA my whole life in both King and Snohomish County. No matter what I'm still a Sonics fan, lol. And my Gary Payton Jersey is not a throw back! lol


----------



## DragonFish

Ahhh, cool! xD I was born and Austin Texas, so I'm not originally from around here....only been in Snohomish about a year and a half x3


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, little update!  So I woke up this morning and went to check on the proud father....and almost panicked when I didn't see any eggs in the little clump they were in last night! But, no worries, found them in another part of the nest that was outside of the anchor, making them harder to see at first glance. ;-) Haha, Wallys turning out to be a good daddy, busily patrolling the nest and arranging the eggs...its very cute xD

Anyway, I started messing with some of the pictures I took in Picasa and actually got them to look semi-decent xP So I'm uploading them now and hopefully I'll be flooding you guys with pictures here pretty soon! :lol:


----------



## ChristinaRoss

very cool, cant wait to see them!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, heres the flood of pictures, prepare yourselves! :lol:


----------



## Lethbridge

very nice picture!


----------



## New2Betas

wow they were realy going at it!


----------



## HopeInHeart

They are really pretty! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Thanks! :-D


----------



## doggyhog

NICE pictures!!!! I think I'm gonna regret spawning mine in a Bin. No good pictures. ): But, maybe I can find another tank for cheap.


----------



## AlexXx

WOW what amazing pics! I cant wait to see the freakin babies!!!! gunna be some amazing colors!


----------



## k stiles

doggyhog said:


> NICE pictures!!!! I think I'm gonna regret spawning mine in a Bin. No good pictures. ): But, maybe I can find another tank for cheap.


 I'm getting a free 10 gallon tank, for a spawning tank, I'm really excited!!~!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thanks you guys!  Yeah, I'll be excited to see how the babies turn out too! Theres such a wide range of coloring they could take on!


----------



## k stiles

the pics of them embracing are really exclent!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks! I'm an aspiring photographer, so it means a lot to get such good feedback on my photos


----------



## New2Betas

So how long till we see some babies?


----------



## DragonFish

From what I've been reading, I'm thinking it should be sometime tomorrow-ish


----------



## dramaqueen

Great pics!!!


----------



## CodeRed

So THAT's why you've always had amazing pictures! I've been jealous  You take some amazing photos.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha xDDD Awww, thanks CR! <3


----------



## DragonFish

And we have fry! xD Woke up this morning to cute little grey things with white bellies spiraling all over the tank and poor Daddy is having a hard time keeping track of all his kids :lol: I'mm working on pictures now 

However, there were a lot this morning that appear to be dead at the bottom.....I'm not sure how it happened, maybe dad had his fins too full to get all of them and some just never got back to the nest....? But I know there are still a LOT in the nest, so.....this was a bigger spawn then I originally thought ;


----------



## DragonFish

O_O; Well, just discovered all by a few that were laying on the bottom are alive! I thought I'd take a little medicine syringe and remove some of the dead babies so they didn't foul up the water, and they started swimming up to the top! I swirled the syringe around them a little and BAM all they go towards the top! Poor Wally....I just made his job worse, but I can't believe I have THAT many babies!!


----------



## MidnightAngel

lol congrats! I can't wait til I breed! it sounds like you'll have your hands full


----------



## dramaqueen

Thats great news!! I can't wait for pics!!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, Oh I'll DEFINITELY have my hands full! :lol: But I'm really looking forward to it!
Pictures are uploading right now, there aren't a lot, it was REALLY hard to get pictures of those little buggers....

Anyway, I'm a little worried....There ARE quite a few in the nest that will fall down, swim back up, or get picked up by daddy.....though I can't see a lot of little tails sticking from the nest like all the pictures I see. I think most of the fry are laying on the bottom.....and I know they're alive now, but they won't move unless I swirl them around(as far as I can see)and daddy isn't going after them.....is there something I should do....? :/

Edit: Pictures!


----------



## HopeInHeart

They are just darling! And those are great photos.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

thats just amazing!


----------



## New2Betas

They look like little tadpoles! This is so exciting!!


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks for the comments on the pictures guys.....but I'm at a complete loss. :/ Almost all the babies are on the bottom now and Wally won't go get them, hes just swimming around the nest which is dispersing little by little.....I don't know what to do, the babies are all motionless unless I try to swirl them around and then I'm scared about breaking up the nest too much...and they just fall back anyway....should I take Wally out and lower the water level? turn on the corner filter so theres some current....?


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm not 100% sure of this but I thought MrVampire said that fry could live on the bottom until they become free swimming.


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh.....I thought perhaps they would die without access to the surface...I've seen several fry look as if they're taking a breath...I suppose I'll have too look a little more into it, but if the fry can survive at the bottom until they can swim on their own then I won't worry so much 

Wally has since re=constructed a good portion of the bubble nest and so long as I don't go over and distract him hes attention to pick up babies and put them back...but they just keep falling, and there really are TONS ^^; Poor guy....


----------



## Elaina

Wow! Those pictures are fantastic! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## DragonFish

I use a Pentax...exact model/make I couldn't say, can't seem to find anything else on it and goodness knows where the box has ended up by now >.<; Though its not as good as my dads Nikon....if I knew where that was I'd be snapping shots with it and instead, the pictures come out a LOT better xD

Alright, little update....went and researched and found a few places that said the babies should be fine on the bottom until their swim bladders develop and that the labyrinth organ doesn't develop until later, which is interesting to know xD A lot more seem to be swimming around now too, spiraling up and down, and daddy is attempting.... and failing...to keep them in the nest. Its actually very cute


----------



## ChristinaRoss

aw thats adorable


----------



## k stiles

it sounds really cute too!


----------



## dramaqueen

Come to think of it, I think I read that the labrinth organ doesn't develop for a few days.He may be reconstructing the nest to move them there.


----------



## DragonFish

I think I read that it didn't start to develop for a few weeks ; Hmm....well, they're okay now, and whats what really matters 

Well what happened was the nest broke apart a little(may have been partly my fault when I stuck my hand in, and the gradenza the tank is on shakes a little if my brother is running around or something....)and at first he was just letting it go, but hes built it back up now


----------



## dramaqueen

It sounds like he's being a good daddy.


----------



## Lethbridge

Very nice pictures. What are you feeding them?


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks! 

I've only been able to get access to BBS and Egg yoke, so I'll be using those this time 'round.


----------



## Lethbridge

Have you bred before? Also let me know if the egg yoke works i have never tried it and i have gotten alot of mixed reviews regarding it, just because it clouds the water and its not live so the fry dont eat it.


----------



## DragonFish

Nope, never bred before  But I plan on breeding again later of course, and hopefully I'll have more options then.

Yeah, I've read all sorts of different things about the egg yoke, but I thought I'd give it a shot and see how it goes....might turn out really well, and that would be awesome xD


----------



## Lethbridge

oh i thought you had because you said this time around. But i might try it with my current spawn as well and see how it goes for me, some good first hand experience


----------



## DragonFish

Ahhh, yes, I was referring to my future spawns where I will hopefully have more options in terms of food. 

Cool! It'd be nice to know your experience with it as well if you decide to try it for sure


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, little update! Fry are free-swimming as of yesterday and daddy came out. Kind of hard to see them, but if I look long enough I can see QUITE a few little buggers :lol: Mostly they're hiding in the plants and obviously seem to be scared of me, though there is the occasional bold one that I swear will sit there and stare RIGHT at me! xDD they're absolutely adorable! <3

Anyway, here are a few new pictures:


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool pics!! Some you can see pretty clearly.


----------



## DragonFish

Yeah, these aren't as great as the others....but it was REALLY hard to get good pictures of these guys


----------



## Lethbridge

ya there so small pictures would be difficult! yours are free swimming early usually it takes 3 days yours only took 2 so thats good, have you started on the egg yoke yet?


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, really? It seems they hatched early too....and they're actually bigger then I thought they would be(thought still very small).....maybe its just because I don't have much to compare them too 

I'm going to admit that I've been lazy and haven't boiled the egg yet, however I have fed some BBS and they seem to be eating those just fine....I'm definitely seeing quite a few with little, fat, pink bellies :lol: I'm going to go down and boil an egg here soon though, so I'll try that tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## Lethbridge

do all of them seem to be eating the bbs? typically some are too small to eat them and they may die off. My fry are expected to become free swimming tomorrow, and i plan to feed them egg yoke two times a day for the first 5 - 7 days to see how it works.


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, I see.....well I can't see all the babies too well, I usually only catch a few at a time, but not all of them that I see have the little pink bellies.....I've actually got the egg boiling now though, so I'll feed that for lunch and see how it goes 

How exciting!  I look forward to hearing about your fry as well and how they do


----------



## Lethbridge

i found the fry to be super small, alot of mine have fallen to the ground like yours and the male just cant keep up with it all. but they are still alive from what i can tell. How many do you estimate that you have? I know that egg yoke is very high in protein and this helps the fry develop. But the pink bellies is a good sign


----------



## DragonFish

Yeah, poor Wally had his hands full! xD Seems to be doing alright though now that hes removed, his color has returned and hes eating like a little pig 

Goodness...I couldn't even begin to estimate how many I might have :lol: I've tried counting, and theres just so many little places they could hide that I'll see this many one minute, then less the next, then more the next.... and they move REALLY fast when they want to.....I'll probably have to wait until they get a little bigger before I can count them properly enough to even get a good estimate!

Yes, I was pleased to see the pink bellies!  I'm just happy things are going so well! I just fed a bit of egg yoke and I saw a few swimming through the little cloud, so hopefully at least some of them ate a little!


----------



## Lethbridge

well thats good sometimes they can get depressed but its good he is eating. Ya i guess it is a little hard to estimate them, but at one week old they will be significantly bigger than they are now which should make things easier. how did you add the egg yoke to the tank? Did you use a spray bottle or just drop it in? http://z7.invisionfree.com/BettaBreeders/index.php?showtopic=133 try this web site it will show you a good way to feed egg yoke


----------



## DragonFish

Yeah, I'd read that the male can get depressed sometimes after you take him out....and I was a little worried because he was such an attentive father, but hes doing wonderfully. Hes color has darkened again and hes flaring at me and his reflection...though oddly not so much at his new neighbor, Smore  Thats a good thing though! xD

Ahh, thank you so much for the link! I'll definitely go read that over....what I did was mix a bit with some tank water to make sure it was all nice and mushed up before pouring it into the tank


----------



## dramaqueen

I think Wally did a great job and he'll be just fine. You did a great job, too! lol


----------



## Lethbridge

Well at least the recover is good, he is now a proud father! But every betta is different some my get depressed and others may not. ya it is a very useful link and it will let you know exact amount of water ect so you can get it perfect without harming your betta fry.


----------



## DragonFish

Aww, thanks DQ! 

Yeah, thats definitely an awesome link! I've bookmarked it for future reference, may not be able to use that method this time 'round though, but I may later on  Thanks again!


----------



## Lethbridge

Well i have never tried it either but my fry should be free swimming when i get home so ill let you know how it goes and if it works because i want to see if they will eat it if not i have brine shrimp that will do just fine


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, cool, thanks!  I'm still feeding BBS as well as a bit of Egg yoke, most of them seem to be eating the BBS, I see LOTS of little pink bellies a little while after feedings


----------



## Lethbridge

DragonFish said:


> Alright, cool, thanks!  I'm still feeding BBS as well as a bit of Egg yoke, most of them seem to be eating the BBS, I see LOTS of little pink bellies a little while after feedings


Well thats good! do you have live plants in your breeding tank?


----------



## DragonFish

I'm afraid I don't. See, I fail at growing any type of plant and I have no access to anyplace with Java Moss/Fern or anything simple like that...


----------



## Lethbridge

oh that sucks because anabius works great and so does java fern it requires little to no light and it will help keep the tank clean and it will provide oxygen as well. And on top of that all it provides infusoria which the fry can live off for quite some time before they need brine shrimp


----------



## DragonFish

Yup, but my LPS doesn't carry anything like that :/ And by the time they could get it in, my fry would all be out of the breeding tank....I really wanted to get some, but, oh well....


----------



## Lethbridge

Well you could get some for next time if you plan for a next time! I have several breeding tanks so i can breed multiple bettas at a time, and i keep the ones that i like best and sell the rest to the pet store i work for


----------



## DragonFish

Hopefully so! By then they may be able to at least order it for me....
Ahh, yes, can't afford another breeding setup however. This one was actually created out of a tank and heater I already had. And I doubt I'd have the time for more then one anyway :lol:


----------



## Lethbridge

ya they get expensive, but im super into breeding bettas, i also breed show quality guppies. Its a great hobby and it keeps me busy. You always get something new with breeding bettas


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, yeah, I have two pretty expensive hobbies so I have to sort of split funds between them and not always get what I want....like I'd love to have another breeding setup and a proper light for my Sorority, but I need a few things for some new costumes so those will have to wait for some other time....


----------



## kingofburgerz

Breeding sounds really intresting after a while after I get my bettas I might try breeding the thing is that I dont want is to make a wrong dicision and have somthing happen to the fry. I might not be able to find good homes for them!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, yup, breeding is a lot of fun but quite a bit goes into it.....just don't take it too fast and do your research would be my advice xD


----------



## dramaqueen

Good advice, Dragonfish!


----------



## kingofburgerz

Thanks guys im new to the whole betta thing!
is breeding bettas like breeding dogs the offspring inheret traits?


----------



## DragonFish

Breeding anything is like that(to my knowledge), it all involves genetics(which, by the way, is actually a very fascinating subject in my opinion).


----------



## Lethbridge

kingofburgerz let me just say please dont breed until you are fully ready and you have done alot of research. I am not trying to be rude but i think you need alot of research which will help you on your betta breeding experience


----------



## DragonFish

Yay updates! xDDDD The fry are officially one week old tonight, but heres a few updated pictures.....after a few counting attempts, I estimate I have somewhere between 25-30 fry at the moment 

Edit: Ahh......stupid photobucket >_< pictures up in a bit....


----------



## DragonFish

Ack, alright, so after uploading all 29 pictures _individually_ :frustrated: HERE they are....


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool pics!!


----------



## Lethbridge

great pictures


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks^^ I'm not too happy with this round of pics....I REALLY wish dad would fix my photoshop >_<; I could make a lot of them look so much better....


----------



## Elaina

Gaaah tooo cuuuttee!! I really wanna try breeding, but I just do not have the space for it right now. Grrr, lol


----------



## doggyhog

Oh my gosh... they are SO cute... GREAT pics too!!!!!!!


----------



## k stiles

wow great pictures!!! I love how you got them to come out so clear


----------



## AlexXx

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so tiny! awesome shots!


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks guys! xD Its definitely starting to get easier to take pictures of them, now that they're getting bigger xD


----------



## Lethbridge

great pictures, how are your fry coming along? roughly how many do you see?


----------



## DragonFish

The fry are doing great! Fat, happy, and growing  I think my latest count was just under 40 actually.....still hard to really count, but I roughly guess 35-40


----------



## Lethbridge

thats pretty good for a first spawn. I find they grow pretty fast the first week or so! Hope things continue to go well for you


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks! I'm just excited they're doing so well and are so healthy, apparently I'm doing something right :lol: Hopefully it stays that way!

I just read your thread and I'm sorry about what happened to your fry! D: That really sucks....


----------



## Elaina

Well how are they doing!? We need more pics! :-D


----------



## DragonFish

xDDD Fat, happy, and getting bigger by the day it seems!! :lol: Updated pics will be either tomorrow or Friday, I think I'll just start doing them on a weekly bases


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait!! lol


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, right, so, my camera is fail and the batteries decided to go out on me >_>; Sooooo....yeah, it may be a little while ^^; HOWEVER! I do have this one good pic I got before it died(I got like.....four pics overall before it failed me, and this was the only good, clear one. Though it IS cropped^^


----------



## dramaqueen

They're getting big!!


----------



## CodeRed

That's the best picture I've ever seen of young fry  Once again, my jealousy rears it's ugly head :lol:
Glad to see every thing's going well!


----------



## Elaina

Gahh! Too freaking cute! I would just be sitting in front of their tank all day watching em!


----------



## Lethbridge

very nice picture


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thanks guys! xD <3 :lol: CR, xD Thanks so much! I do love how well I can see the fry in the picture, though I must admit, I've seen better fry pictures^^;


----------



## k stiles

what a cutie!!! :>)


----------



## Lethbridge

is that your largest fry or just one of them, cause he/she looks pretty big, your on 2 weeks now or 3 weeks?


----------



## DragonFish

Two weeks  and thats just one of my fry...i don't think hes the largest, though definitely not one of the smallest. I was kind of thinking they were pretty big ; Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Lethbridge

Ya thats what i though because my one spawn is two days behind yours. Ya that is normals for them to be that big, like i have one that is super big and them some mediums sized and then a few that are still quite small, i am doing frequent water changes to ensure that they all grow equally


----------



## k stiles

growth is good, like lethbridge it is good to have variation is size


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, okay, good  There isn't a huge variation, but definitely some that are a little bigger and some that are a bit smaller


----------



## Lethbridge

ya that is totally normal just keep up with the water changes


----------



## k stiles

^-^


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, will do, thanks!


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, alright! So they're three weeks old now xDD No batteries for my camera yet Dx But, I snagged my dads Nikon....which is why the pictures are better :lol:
They are definitely looking like little bettas now, and a couple are a bit darker in color then others, and a few are started to get a blue-sih sheen to them....they're REALLY adorable and SO much fun to watch xD The count seems about the same, around 40-sih


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, they're sooo cute!!!


----------



## CodeRed

Why, I do believe I will have to steal your dad's camera! Those pictures are AMAZING!

Enjoy it now, you'll never get bettas to live together that well again xD


----------



## SmirffyLover189

awww i can't wait till i get my first betta fry!! too adorable!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

They are sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks you guys^-^


----------



## Lethbridge

very nice pictures, i wish i had a camera that good!!


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, little update:

Having some issues with my comp who is deciding to be fail on me and not let me get into my picture program so I can downsize the new round of pics for easier uploading/posting. So, no new pics as of right now! BUT some good news.

I have around 50-60 fry(still REALLY hard to count the lil' buggers O__Owho are now just over 4 weeks. They're on a diet of Hikari first bits and BBS and growing like theres no tomorrow. Theres a variety in sizes, but all seem to be able to get food just fine. I'm seeing a bit of color now and some stress stripes on the darker ones. I'm seeing mostly a blue-sih iridescence though of also noticed some red, green, and even a purpley looking one. These guys are going to look awesome xD

There are two average sized(for my batch)fry that seem to have come out with a bit of a deformity in the tail. As of now, they have just a little bit of trouble swimming but absolutely no trouble getting food and are definitely NOT the smallest in the group. I'm debating on what to do, though I think I'll wait and see how they grow and develop. If they start having a more difficult time and seem to be in pain, I'll cull them. Though if they've still got some fight and end up getting bullied as the fry get older I may remove them early and just tend to them on their own. If they seem to be able to live just fine with their deformity, I'll probably just keep them as my 'special boys/girls' :lol:


----------



## Lethbridge

so no major colour yet then? Most of my fry have colour on their fins. how long ago did you switch to prepared food? Im sorry about the disformity that sucks but i would suggest culling them because if they are bred again they can pass on the disformity which could run a line of bettas


----------



## DragonFish

No HUGE amount of color yet, but some have quite a bit, mostly the larger ones. I haven't switched totally to prepared foods, about a week in a half ago I started introducing the first bites just in case there was ever a time when I couldn't feed BBS for some reason and to give them a little variety(I usually mix it with the BBS as well, though they will eat it alone)

Oh, no no, the two would NEVER be bred. EVER. If I kept them, they would simply be pets, or perhaps given to someone I know would never breed them. I'd like to avoid culling unless it really affects their quality of life at this point. :/ Probably if I were a more experienced/serious breeder I'd do it right away, but if it can be avoided I'd like not to...


----------



## Lethbridge

I know that most people that breed bettas for a liviing like a lot of them, feed them with prepared foods right from the start cause it is cheaper. Well i understand you dont want to cull, but just wait it out and see how they turn out


----------



## DragonFish

Yup, I've heard that to. I don't think first bites is small enough to feed to them right away though...dunno, maybe I'll experiment with my next spawn :lol:

Yeah, thats the plan.....I've had to euthanize fish before, and its definitely something I'd like to avoid having to do unless I _absolutely_ have to, though I will if it becomes necessary. I may separate them into a breeder box within the tank for better observation and whatnot.... would this affect their growth horribly? Bad idea for other reasons?


----------



## Lethbridge

Ya i forget what kind of food they use right away i think they use bbs forthe frist 10 days then switch to prepared foods. If you were a bigger breeder you wouldnt have such a big problem culling those few, but seeing as this is your first spawn you want to save them all. As for the breeder box that should be a problem would this allow water to pass through or not? Because those fry would grow faster if the water could not and you would just change there water regularly, but if the water passes through they will grow at the same pace they are now. But there will be nothing wrong with doing this


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, yup, I'd like to save as many from my first spawn as I can ^^
The box does let water pass through, I'm really mostly worried about it stunting their growth, but it it won't then I think I'll just do that  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Lethbridge

ya typically the first spawn is the most special. Putting the fry in the box wont stunt its growth, its just quarintined in the same water so you can observe it


----------



## dramaqueen

I wouldn't euthanize them unless the deformity is causing them to suffer. You can always keep them separate from other fish so they would never breed.


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, great! I just put them in there, a lot easier to keep an eye on them  I am a little worried though, it seems their having a bit of a harder time swimming then I originally thought :/ I don't know, perhaps they'll get a bit stronger as they get older, at least I hope so....

Anyway I've managed to size down a few pictures. There will be a flood eventually though when I can size them down in bulk again, right now I have to do it by hand and its a pain xD Here they are:

One of the lighter ones:









A Darker one:









I'm rather excited about the green on the left one  :









And heres the larger of the two deformed ones, You may not be able to see it so well but theres something up with his tail where it comes to a point.... like its clamped.:


----------



## Lethbridge

Well maybe its best that they are in the breeders box then. I cant wait to see the pics but it will have to wait till i get home as this work pc wont let me see the pictures


----------



## dramaqueen

They're so cute!! I can see on the one that the tail looks pointed. Poor things!


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks! ^-^

Yeah, and I've found a third one :/ Though this ones tail isn't as bad....I feel horrible, like I've done something that made them end up this way. 
All three, despite this, seem healthy, happy, and as active as possible....just have a bit of a hard time getting around. Doesn't seem to really effect them terribly, so hopefully they'll be just end up a little handicapped


----------



## AlexXx

omg they are so adorable!


----------



## dramaqueen

It's nothing you did or didn't do! I remember now that there was a member a long time ago, that bred her bettas and she had a little female that had a deformed pectoral fin, the fin on the side of the face? She debated about euthanising but decided that as long as it wasn't really bothering her, she would let her live.


----------



## MollyJean

As long as they're strong enough and able to eat, let them grow and see how it turns out. I really doubt it's causing them pain. Once they're more developed, the defect might not be as bad as it seems now, and if it's really as bad as you fear, nature will deal with it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hopefully they'll be ok.


----------



## Lethbridge

If the defect is on the tail it wont be such a big problem because the tails usually grow out and the defect may be hidden, but the defect shouldnt effect there state of life to much


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks everyone^^ Yeah, I know its not my fault, but I still feel kind of responsible because...well, they're my babies :lol: All three are definitely not in pain or uncomfortable in any way....They eat like little pigs and had no trouble getting food even in with their brothers and sisters. They have a bit of trouble getting to the surface, but eventually make it alright(the main reason I put them in the box was for fear that they wouldn't be able to get up to the surface the higher I rose the water level.)

The defect is definitely in the tail. I've been able to examine them next to one of their 'normal' brother/sister and they look totally normal save for that odd tail. Its good to know its not as serious as a deformity as it could be  Hopefully they'll get a little better as they grow! Thanks Lethbridge


----------



## Lethbridge

First i would like to say you always have such nice avatar pics, very nice quality and nice bettas as well!! You cant blame yourself disformities happen and you cant do anything about it, its good you put them in the breeder box which will help make their life easier so they can reach the surface. just keep feeding and see what happens! Once they develop their labyrinth organ they should be well on their way. By the way has any of your developed their organ yet? about 1/4 of mine have already developed theirs and i know yours are 2 days older than mine, so not sure if you have seen any progress with that? Also did you just raise the water level now or did you do it before? and remember to always leave about 3-4 inches of air above the water so dont fill it all up because the betta need to breath the humid air.


----------



## DragonFish

Why thank you! ^^ I'm very proud of my underwater dogs, so its always important for m to get good pictures of them and its nice to know I'm succeeding :lol: Haha, I know its not my fault, but its just my weird little thing, feeling responsible for them and all...this is my first time really raising any sort of fry(I don't count livebearers :lol

I've seen several go up to the surface and look as if they're taking a breath, so I'm pretty sure most of the larger ones have developed the organ....couldn't give you a percentage of the total, but I'm sure a lot of them have it. I'd just raised the water level a few days ago and now its sitting at...just over 3 inches from the top of the tank and I'd been keeping it there for now....I'll be sure not to fill it all the way, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Lethbridge

Well keep up with the pictures, i have never seen such good fry pics, especially when they were just born and so small. Well if your interested them i bet there will plenty of more spawns, so you have kept it at like 5 inches until a few days ago?


----------



## DragonFish

Wow, thank you!! I didn't think they were THAT good! xD
Yup, I'm already planning my next spawn :lol: Though that one may not happen for a while....

Hmm.... probably more like 5-7 inches is around where I kept it at since I'd begun doing water changes, a bit above my little corner filter. I decided it was probably time to raise the water level though a few days ago, give them a bit more swimming room....


----------



## Lethbridge

No its very true, nice pics, but ya i am planning on a few spawns i am just trying to get my betta barracks up and running first. Oh so they will start grow quite fast now then. i rose my water slowely by a drip loop, after the first week, maybe thats why mine have more colour to them, they just grew a bit faster


----------



## Zenandra

Wow this is a loooong thread!! Great job with the spawn! Sounds like you are doing wonderfully so far! The male you spawned is just to die for! If he suddenly goes missing don't look in one of my tanks, hehe  I can't wait to see pictures of the babies!! I'm such a sucker for veiltails! I'm going to be following this thread closely! And yay you're in the USA I might just have to buy some babies when they're all grown up!


----------



## DragonFish

Lethbridge: xD Well thanks! Hopefully one day I can be a professional photographer, this is good practice I think^^ Ahh, I see, yeah...well your a lot more experienced then me and have better resources and equipment, so that probably contributes to the growth rate and such :lol: I can't thank you enough for all your help though 

Zenandra: Ahh, I JUST posted on your thread xDDD Haha lol, thanks so much! I'll be sure to keep Wally locked up then  Haha. 
Well when they come of sellin' age, your more then welcome so long as your in the US  Dad says he'll help me get it all prepared, so I will probably be able to ship anywhere in the US. When they get older, if you'll still interested, we'll have to have a little PM chat :lol:


----------



## Lethbridge

Is that what you plan to do when your older a photographer? You're on a good start thats for sure. I do alot of research and have come across alot of difficult things when breeding bettas, i use to do it when i was younger and then i restarted a while ago, and now i spend alot of money on bettas, about $500 or more a month to udate my fish room, i am just about done most of the things i need then i can start getting more tanks again. I like helping people and its good to follow along with your spawn seeing as both of ours happened around the same time.</p>


----------



## Lethbridge

also what colour is your avatar betta? it looks deep purple, but it could be blue? and is it a solid colour?


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, a dream of mine is to be a Photographer for National Geographic, though I don't know if I'll ever get THAT far :lol: But I'd either like to be a photographer or do something with animals in the future 
Haha, if only I had that kind of budget! The things I'd do with it...:lol: But, I'm thankful for what I have 
Indeed! I've been stalking your thread as well, though I haven't posted on it obviously ^^; But it is awesome to be able to see and read about another spawn happening at the same time 

Ahh, its really hard yo tell in pictures(and especially my Avvy pic)but Al is actually a silver dragon with some gold/yellow on his fins.... though the camera refuses to catch the gold except for on his ventrals >.<; he actually doesn't have really any purple in him(that I can see), I think its the lighting or flash that does that....he actually has a bit of teal though  Heres a better picture of him:
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/Betta/DSC_0059.jpg


----------



## Zenandra

Eeeek I love Photography too!! One of my dreams is to be a professional Equine Photographer like Barbara Livingston. Looks like we have a lot in common DragonFish!! Hehe, Horseback riding, picture taking, veiltail loving betta breeders! Lmao!


----------



## Lethbridge

That would be cool, it would be hard to get into National Geographic but i think you can do it so good luck! I love bettas and i would buy anything to make breeding them and care for them easier. I plan to go back to school in a few year and do something like fish biology, and travel, lots of different species of fish to see. Thats so weird, the picture looks so different! I would love to see the natural colours of your silver dragon though must be nice! Ill have to take a look on photobucket when i get home, i cant see any pics from this pc, i can only see pictures directly uploaded from a camera, or memory card


----------



## DragonFish

Zenandra said:


> Eeeek I love Photography too!! One of my dreams is to be a professional Equine Photographer like Barbara Livingston. Looks like we have a lot in common DragonFish!! Hehe, Horseback riding, picture taking, veiltail loving betta breeders! Lmao!


lol! It definitely seems we do! :lol: Haha, Photography is awesome, so much fun! I really enjoy the challenge of taking pictures of my fish, though my first experiences with photography were with horses  I learned a lot from photographing my friends and others riding, jumping, doing dressage...all sorts of stuff. :lol:



Lethbridge said:


> That would be cool, it would be hard to get into National Geographic but i think you can do it so good luck! I love bettas and i would buy anything to make breeding them and care for them easier. I plan to go back to school in a few year and do something like fish biology, and travel, lots of different species of fish to see. Thats so weird, the picture looks so different! I would love to see the natural colours of your silver dragon though must be nice! Ill have to take a look on photobucket when i get home, i cant see any pics from this pc, i can only see pictures directly uploaded from a camera, or memory card


Haha, National Geographic is one of those unrealistic dreams, but a dream none the less! It'd be an awesome job, though I'd be happy just having my own little photography company.  Haha, then benefits of being an adult, don't have to conform to your parents limits on money spend. Probably won't be too long for me though  Oooo, I'd love to do something with fish(freshwater mostly)! Except I'm actually afraid of water sort of ^^; I'm okay with swimming pools, but I can't get too close to large rivers or lakes....and the ocean is a whole other matter entirely! :lol:
Yeah, the camera makes him look WAY different for some reason >_<; Hes naturally VERY silver in color with a bit of a teal accent when he turns the right way and that gold on his fins....I wish the camera would work with me and get more realistic pictures of him :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Hey, dream big!! You never know, it might come true!


----------



## Lethbridge

i just took a look at your pictures i feel so bad for those few disformed fry, but they may unclamp when they are older. I think a good water change would help, i know my baby guppy fry use to do that when their water is not clean and when it was they would heal right up


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, alright, I'd had a WC planned for today anyway  I have noticed that one of them had un-clamped a bit last night, so thats a good sign....I found a fourth one yesterday too unfortunately :/ Though, they're doing quite well in the box actually....seem a lot more active.


----------



## Lethbridge

Well thats better! i bet they like their own living quarters


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, it sure seems like they do! xD

I'll have pictures up soon too! Just need to get them all sorted and uploaded and whatnot^^;


----------



## Lethbridge

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, okay, FINALLY some pics! Be prepared to be flooded!! xD
These are mostly week 5(this week)pics though I think there are a few week 4 pics lurking in there somewhere....


----------



## New2Betas

So cute!!! What is causing them to have stress stripes?


----------



## doggyhog

New2Betas said:


> So cute!!! What is causing them to have stress stripes?


The babies have stress stripes as camouflage.  

GREAT pictures!!! A few look like they have a blue shimmer to them! Beautiful!


----------



## New2Betas

Very interesting. They are so cute though! I love the blue on them.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, Thanks!  Yup, almost all of them have a bit of a blue shimmer somewhere on 'em, if not they either have a green shimmer or a darker purple coloring


----------



## doggyhog

You've got me itching to spawn mine now!! I got Wolfie to flare yesterday and he is almost a Full HM!!!!!!  Yay! I'm sooo excited. Angel is really really fat with eggs too. 

I think I'll spawn them soon, because I'm getting a puppy sometime this winter (I train service dogs, so I get a new pup every year) So, it'd be best that they're older once I get my pup.  

Sorry for the rambling, just very excited. 

Oh! what do you plan on doing with your babies?


----------



## DragonFish

Oooooo, awesome!! DD Yes, you need to spawn them, so I can come and steal a baby :lol: Best of luck!! Wolfie and Angel will have the most BEAUTIFUL fry! <3

Ahh, training service dogs sounds like fun!  Haha, I don't think I could deal with a new puppy every year though....I can't WAIT for my two monsters to outgrow that 'destroy everything' stage! xDDD

lol, Don't worry about rambling, I do it too xDDDD

As for getting the babies to new homes, the plan is to advertise(news paper, craigslist, word of mouth), make up a care sheet(two different ones, one of them being kid friendly ), and educate the public! My LPS will also probably take a few(they take pretty good care of their bettas )and anyone here is, of course, welcome to a baby or two(or more :lol. I'll be able to ship anywhere in the US 

Later on I'll be creating a website for further advertising/spawning logs/care info/things like that, but I don't think I'll have time to make it before this spawn is ready to go. My next spawn may not be until after April anyway, so I should have time between now and then to get that site sorted out


----------



## dramaqueen

doggyhog, are you getting another standard poodle and is Joey going to a new home?


----------



## doggyhog

dramaqueen said:


> doggyhog, are you getting another standard poodle and is Joey going to a new home?


Yep!!! I have slight allergies to other dogs, so poodles all the way for me! They rock too!!! LOVE them.. Joey is going to get more training, by a professional.  He is a great dog, I'll miss him a LOT!


----------



## Lethbridge

Very nice pictures, im suprised your fry have no colour yet, quite a few of mine already have full red fins, but yet they still look very nice


----------



## Zenandra

I think they look just perfect! I can't wait to watch them grow! They are going to be just perfect!


----------



## DragonFish

Lethbridge: Ahh, well you have a lot more experience in caring for fry, which is probably why yours are showing a lot more color :lol: I'm sure it has to do with their diet/feeding schedule/maintenance schedule/ext.....I'm sure theres several things I'm not doing perfectly, but they're healthy and growing, and thats whats most important to me :lol:

Zenandra: Awww, thank you!  Haha, I look forward to seeing your fry as well! Its going to be wonderful to see the outcomes of Levi and Skylark!


----------



## Lethbridge

Well the only thing i would have done if i were you was rose the water level after the fry were one week old, other than that just water changes. But things are looking good


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, I see....yeah, I was scared to touch the tank for the first couple weeks, I'd read just about everywhere not to change water or do anything for the first two weeks...though everyone has they're own way of going about the whole process I noticed too as I started reading spawning logs on another forum. xD Perhaps I'll try doing it a bit differently with my next spawn.


----------



## HopeInHeart

Nice babies there! I love the blue shimmer, and on one it almost looked like there was also a yellow shimmer in the fins.


----------



## Lethbridge

WOW DragonFish i LOVE your avatar betta so nice!! You just get him from your lfs, nice yellow ct


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, thanks Hope xDD Yup, some of them have a bit of a greenish/yellowish shimmer to them  Those are my favs <3

lol, Thanks Lethbridge! xD Yup, hes my new guy! Haha, one more dream betta obtained <3
My next spawn with be with him and Winry, my little yellow CT gal


----------



## Romad

Whoo Hoo!! How exciting. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## dramaqueen

I bet their babies will be beautiful!


----------



## Lethbridge

So did you get him from your lfs or aquabid


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks guys!  It'll be a while to my next spawn, but I'm excited as well! xD

He came from my LPS  As much as I would LOVE to get an AB pair, right now thats just something I couldn't afford.


----------



## Lethbridge

Your lfs store has very nice quality bettas


----------



## DragonFish

For the most part they do have some really nice ones, and while the cups are a bit small, usually they're pretty healthy. I really like my LPS  If only they had nice females too >.<;


----------



## Lethbridge

Do they not usually have females then


----------



## DragonFish

They have females, but they're all the same color, same tail type, and they're all usually rather large and/or deformed in some way....so a local breeders' culls I believe.


----------



## CodeRed

You have some VERY beautiful fry  Everything is coming alone amazing! I think I can say you've had a very successful spawning and grow out  Congrats on your mini-beauties!


----------



## Lethbridge

That sucks, well hopefully you can find some nice females


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, Thanks CR! xD Haha, yes, they're definitely starting to look like little bettas now!! I can't WAIT until they start showing even more color <3

Petco usually has some nice, young CT and VT females....though if I want anything special I'll have to order off AB probably, but it'll be a long time before I'll be able to do that :lol:

Gah, and something I keep forgetting to add Dx That betta on your avvy is beautiful Lethbridge! <3 Hes a dragon, right?


----------



## DragonFish

Okay, so I MUST share these few pictures I took this morning....perhaps its just my imagination, but I'm starting to see a little more color in some of them....

































































































































Yeah....please excuse the algae , I can't seem to get rid of the stuff >__<;


----------



## Lethbridge

Thank-you, and yes it is a gold crowntail dragon. The fry are looking good, it seems like you are going to have alot of blue or purple fry! Very nice. Also the algae is normal i have alot too, but yes it is hard to get rid of once their!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

OH MY GOSH!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! I can't believe I didn't find this earlier! *facepalms*
XD His reaction to Midori and not getting the hang of the egg thing SOUNDS like Wally! XD Ah that makes my night! <3 I'm actually about to buy a tank maybee! =]
I'm so happy that you have a bunch of baby Waldoris!!! =] I'll pray for their long healthy lives! =]


----------



## doggyhog

LOVE them!! They defiantly have more color already! About how big are they now?

Lethbridge: I have a copper CT dragon too!!


----------



## Ice

Quite a few of them are looking like they'll have colors like their mommy


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks you guys! ^-^ Ahh, yes xD I'm hoping I get quite a few with moms coloring! I LOVE her colors <3
They varry in sizes now, but I'd say, on agerage, they're about this big from nose to tail: _____

Rofl Mako-chan xDD Haha, yes, Wally is ANOTHER fish that fits his name just so amazingly well <3 It actually took me WEEKS to name him, I just couldn't think of anything fitting....and then it just hit me xD It was definitely very adorable when he was so confused as to why she wasn't moving and didn't know what to do about the eggs until she started picking them up....but he ended up being an incredible father  I'll definitely be breeding him again in the future <3


----------



## FuulieQ

Ah, they're so adorable!! >u< Are the poor little tail-deformed ones doing alright?


----------



## DragonFish

Aww, thanks^^ Yes, all the little slightly deformed ones are doing just fine. Ones tail even straitened out and hes back with his brothers and sisters


----------



## FuulieQ

Aw, that's so great! If I was in your area I'd buy one in a heartbeat.  I have a strange fondness for deformed things. And who knows, maybe they'll grow up to be beautiful! 

Can't wait to see more color on the batch!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad they're doing ok and that the one's tail straightened out.


----------



## DragonFish

Yes, I'm VERY happy they're doing so well 



FuulieQ said:


> Aw, that's so great! If I was in your area I'd buy one in a heartbeat.  I have a strange fondness for deformed things. And who knows, maybe they'll grow up to be beautiful!
> 
> Can't wait to see more color on the batch!


Ahhh, well if they don't grow out of this deformity, your still interested 'round selling time, and are in the US I'd be willing to ship one or two to you


----------



## dramaqueen

Can we have more pics?


----------



## DragonFish

lol, if the deformed ones?


----------



## dramaqueen

Of all of them, if you don't mind.


----------



## DragonFish

Sure  I'll go snap some shots after I do todays water change


----------



## FuulieQ

Hooray! 8D


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Okay, sorry they're a bit late....decided to make an attempt at bathing the dogs....but theres 55 pictures uploading right now! xD I'll post them soon!


----------



## FuulieQ

OH BOY! >w< I can't wait. Fry are so cute. I'm excited to see what colors they all turn out to be.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, well they haven't changed much from yesterday I don't think :lol: But as soon as photobucket decides to work with me you'll be picture-flooded xD


----------



## FuulieQ

Oh, the last pics were from yesterday? XD Ahh. I'm such a noob. Oh well. YAY MORE PICS 8B


----------



## DragonFish

lol, yup xDDD Those were just some random shots I took yesterday at 'breakfast'


----------



## FuulieQ

OH, I SEE. xD ... 'breakfast'. What are they eating now that they're getting so big? Bloodworms?


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Oh goodness no! xD It'll be quite some time before they're eating bloodworms  Right now they're on a diet of live, freshly hatched, baby brine shrimp and Hikari first bites(a powder-like food made specifically for fry)


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't realize that you just posted pics yesterday.


----------



## FuulieQ

Oh. o-o They looked just like little mini bettas in the pictures, I assumed they were larger than they were. -fail-


----------



## DragonFish

lol, they were just a few random little pics xDDD I love taking pictures of them^^ Haha, nope, they're still pretty small...only just over five weeks  Probably another month before they're on bloodworms and normal adult food, if I' not mistaken.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha! Pictures finally! xDD


----------



## DragonFish

Aaaand the extras that didn't fit xD


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!!


----------



## AlexXx

omgggg they are looking amazing!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thanks! ^-^


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

They're soooo adorable!! I love the turquoise colored one. Only if I had the room...haha


----------



## HopeInHeart

They are adorable! I love the yellow-ish ones. And that was some awesome photography!


----------



## Zenandra

Omg! Babies!! Soooooo Adorable!!! They all look great!! And your pictures are awesome! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## DragonFish

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> They're soooo adorable!! I love the turquoise colored one. Only if I had the room...haha


lol! Thanks! xD Haha, though if you end up having room in a month in a half....



HopeInHeart said:


> They are adorable! I love the yellow-ish ones. And that was some awesome photography!


Hehe, thank you!!  I'm very happy with the outcome of this batch of pictures, I spent quite a bit of time on these....I think I took a total of 250-some shots :lol:



Zenandra said:


> Omg! Babies!! Soooooo Adorable!!! They all look great!! And your pictures are awesome! What type of camera do you use?


Haha, why thank you Zen!! xDDD <3
The camera I'm using right now is my dads Nikon.....couldn't tell ya the exact make/model though.....lets see, I have a picture of me with it somewhere so you can see it....
Ha! Here we are.....(excuse the fact that I'm in random costume^^;;: http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/Cosplay/DSC_0027.jpg
Hopefully you can see the camera alight.


----------



## Zenandra

I have a nikon too, its a nikon d60 but I cant for the life of me get it to take decent shots of fish! Any suggestions? What do you do?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I love Nikons! I have a Nikon D40 and it's an amazing camera! Although, I use my point and shoot camera to take pictures of my fish.


----------



## Zenandra

My nikon takes perfect pictures of everything except for the fish lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I knoww!lol


----------



## DragonFish

lol! xD My normal camera is a Pentax, though I'm stealing my dads because it not only takes better pictures, but I've been too lazy to get new batteries for my camera :lol:

I use the micro(SP?)setting, the little flower icon, as I've ready a lot about that being the best for fish picture taking(and so far its worked! xD)and I use manual focus. It takes a little while to get used to, but now I only use manual, o matter what I'm taking pictures off. They always seem to come out better when I do, not to mention I don't have to wait for it to focus on its own so I can snap quick shots


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Yeah that makes sense. When I have it on the micro setting it takes time for it to focus and by the time it does, my fish have already swam away.lol But with my point and shoot camera, it focuses really fast and than i just snap the picture. The thing I love most about my Nikon is I can take pictures really fast where my other camera is VERY slow.lol


----------



## FuulieQ

Oh my goodness, they are so adorable! Some very pretty iridescence coming up on some of those guys.


----------



## beat2020

Nice pics and fry!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

This is an awfully delayed question but where did you get BBS eggs? My LFS doesn't sell them... And how did you go about making a hatchery? Thanks  Also congrats on beautiful fry and lovely pictures!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, Thanks so much guys! 



BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Yeah that makes sense. When I have it on the micro setting it takes time for it to focus and by the time it does, my fish have already swam away.lol But with my point and shoot camera, it focuses really fast and than i just snap the picture. The thing I love most about my Nikon is I can take pictures really fast where my other camera is VERY slow.lol


lol, Yup. It takes a while, but once you get used to the manual setting and get the feel of focusing you can take pictures VERY quickly. Much more so then on auto focus 



puppyrjjkm said:


> This is an awfully delayed question but where did you get BBS eggs? My LFS doesn't sell them... And how did you go about making a hatchery? Thanks  Also congrats on beautiful fry and lovely pictures!


I actually got a little package of BBS eggs from my LPS, so I couldn't help ya there, sorry :/ The package came with instructions on how to hatch them and, while I know this definitely isn't the best way of going about it(though I have to make due and it works just fine for me)I use two 'Gladware' containers, measure the salt and eggs out accordingly, and follow the directions on the package  It takes a little bit longer to hatch them this way, but if I switch the containers out regularly then I have a pretty steady flow of BBS.


----------



## keshinvk

um hi


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Okay thanks so much!


----------



## Lethbridge

Very nice pictures!! 

Doggyhog i want a pic of your copper dragon if you dont mind


----------



## DragonFish

Sure, no prob^-^ And thanks! xD


----------



## FuulieQ

Oh, you have a copper dragon?! I LOVE the dragon phenotype. Beautiful fish.


----------



## doggyhog

Lethbridge said:


> Very nice pictures!!
> 
> Doggyhog i want a pic of your copper dragon if you dont mind


Sure!!  I'll get some better ones, he's getting over some fin rot (he's from walmart) but it's not bad.


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, so a few new pictures(flood will come later)! xD Haha, They're really stating to show some color 

This is one I've decided to keep if its color remains black and red. Already have a name picked out and everything 

























This is one of my 'special' babies, my mom has singled this one out and decided she wants it :









And these are two random ones that have some pretty coloring, though there are some really interesting colors starting to show up...I can NOT wait until I see more color!:


----------



## HopeInHeart

Really, really awesome pics. Love those babies!


----------



## MollyJean

The last one looks like it's glowing, hah! They're getting so big now!

Poor little deformed baby. Are the others doing ok? It looks like all of it's fins are short, but I can't see the pectoral fins, are they too? I really would love to take one of those if you ever decide to part with them. I already have 6 special needs pets, one more can't hurt. (I'm a big softy)


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh my gosh, they are sooo cute!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thanks! xD Yeah, they're really starting to look and act like little bettas now <3 its SO adorable!!



MollyJean said:


> Poor little deformed baby. Are the others doing ok? It looks like all of it's fins are short, but I can't see the pectoral fins, are they too? I really would love to take one of those if you ever decide to part with them. I already have 6 special needs pets, one more can't hurt. (I'm a big softy)


Despite their deformities, all of them are able to get air and food just fine. They have a little trouble swimming, obviously, but they're healthy and seem happy  And their fins are actually clamped as opposed to short...no idea why ;

Haha, I have several others, all varying in severity with what appears to be the same the fin thing...the one my mom picked out is one of the worst actually. I'd be willing to part with one or more of the others provided you live somewhere in the US and promise not to breed him/her(but I'm sure thats a no-brainier for anyone on here xD). I'll go see what kind of pictures I can get of the others for you


----------



## MollyJean

I'm in East Tennessee and I never plan on breeding anything, let alone these poor little guys. Just want to give one lots of love! I really would love one once they're big enough!

Guess I have a thing for helpless creatures. We have 3 special needs cats, a deaf and blind rooster, an older horse who's starting to loose her eyesight, and a potbelly pig with 3 legs... I pick up some of the strangest animals.

And now that I think about it, I have the perfect home for one, too. I have a 3 gallon aquatic plant holder that's shaped like a squished ball.. it's fairly shallow but has a lot of horizontal space. I think, even if they are getting air pretty good, it might be better to keep the water a little lower then normal for them, so they don't work as hard.


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, I see, how wonderful!!  Yes, the shallow the better I think...I'm keeping them in a breeder box now, as I mentioned before, so they don't have to work so hard at getting to the top. The plan was to get a shallow plastic bin and divide it for them actually unless could find them all nice hopes.....it sounds like whichever one you choose will have a wonderful home  Your more then welcome to any one you like if they're all still deformed come selling time^^

Aww, that sounds like an awesome mix of animals though!!  I love potbelly pigs, and the fact that he has three legs I'm sure just makes him all the more adorable <333


----------



## MollyJean

It's called a Lily Bowl. I thought about using it for Lunch, but he's a jumper and covering such a big opening would be hard. I got it years and years ago, my sister in law used it as a center piece for her wedding reception and I begged her to let me have it afterwards. Had Lilies in it for the longest time, but then my daughter got old enough to climb up onto the table and kept pulling the lilies out! terrible twos >.<

The pig is a trip. In the summer he likes having his stomach scrubbed down with the pressure washer. We have 3 potbellys, but I'm looking for new homes for the other two. They're just way too aggressive and don't do well with any of the other animals or each other. I'd never seen a pig attack a chicken til I got these. If they don't calm down some, I'm afraid I might have to put them down.. they're just too aggressive. Sometimes you try and it just.. doesn't work, ya know? But the 3 legged one, Bobba Fatt, shaped up great, so at least I saved one.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thats really cool though  Finds like that are always awesome, I'm going to have to start hunting for bowls and vases like that soon, having issues with my critter keepers, so I'm getting really nervous about using anything plastic now :/

Ahh, oh no D: I really hope you don't have to put them down and they find homes....that'd just be terrible :/
But....Bobba Fatt xDDDDDD Classic. Just awesome <3333

Anyway, I have a handful of new pictures of the crew, quite a few of them being some of my other special guys


----------



## dramaqueen

They're getting so big!! Cute!!


----------



## HopeInHeart

They're adorable!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks ^-^


----------



## FuulieQ

I can't wait till they're all big and we get to see colors and finnage!! >u<


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, me too xDDD I'm seeing more and more color little by little every day though!! <3


----------



## DragonFish

Alright, no pics yet....those'll come later today or tomorrow though  A little update for now...

Babies are growing well and taking on color, just passed the 7 week mark yesterday. Dad estimated 80 a couple weeks back and I'm starting to think hes right o__o; my attempt at counting yesterday brought me to about 70 something....but my counts are somewhat iffy....I know I counted a few twice and probably skipped more >_>;
But I guess we'll see xD

They've started to recognize me as 'that strange creature with food' finally, all clumping up at the top around the breeders box when I come up to the tank xDD Way too cute. I've started hand feeding them somewhat too(scooping BBs or First bites up with my finger and putting my finger in the water)to sort of....get them used to my hand being in there and associate my finger with food....at least, thats the plan anyway :lol:

And a question for anyone who might know.....a couple of my larger ones looks like their fins are getting longer and they're nipping at their siblings....I'm tempted to assume these are males and I should separate them now? Wait a bit? Anyone know?


----------



## Ice

That's so cute that they cluster around when they see you!!! It makes them seem like they're really becoming little bettas now


----------



## dramaqueen

I would start separating the ones that are getting aggressive.


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Yup! xD They're looking more and more like little bettas every day! 

Well I'm not seeing any real serious aggression yet, some nipping here and there...not really any chasing even. Though I noticed one baby had a small nip out of his fin this morning, so I've decided I should probably start separating them out....I suppose better sooner then later before they can really hurt each other....

Anyway, I've got some pictures uploading now, so I'll be posting some soon 

Also, my dad(whos helping me with the more business-y aspect of all this, the selling and whatnot)as asked me to ask if any of you guys are interested in any fry....just out of curiosity, to get an idea of who might want one or two(or more, lol). So...if you'd be interested, send me a message. I'll continue to post pictures here weekly and I can sort of pick out and recognize a few different ones now....so if theres a specific one you like, or a color, or something then I may be able to separate that one out and send ya picture updates on its growth and how it develops....so...yeah


----------



## DragonFish

Aaaand pictures!


----------



## CodeRed

There's so many! How many do you think you still have? Has there been any aggression yet? You're going to have fun getting jars for all of them :lol:


----------



## doggyhog

Eeee!!!!! They are SO freaking CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I cannot believe all the different colors! I'm pretty sure I saw a butterfly!


----------



## DragonFish

lol, between my dad and I we get counts of anywhere from 60-80.....so something in or around there is about how many I have left still. I'm just so surprised I've done THIS well for literally my first spawn and attempt ever... beginners luck I guess ^^; Haha, I can only hope that Winry and Eds spawn goes tis well...

There has been a bit of nipping, I've decided to start separating the ones I see nipping a little too much and/or chasing.....got one jarred right now so far. 

Haha, I know xD I've been collecting everything I could get my hands on for containers, may end up going out and getting some of those clear plastic drinking cups though...I see those used a lot. Seems like a good idea to me 

Haha, I do have a few that look butterfly-ish, but i don't think I have any true butterflies in this spawn xD Though that would be wicked awesome, I have a thing for VT butterflies <3


----------



## CodeRed

I adore this picture. You should save it for next month's contest


----------



## HopeInHeart

Wow they are really starting to show some color! That really blue blue one is awesome.


----------



## DragonFish

lol, I wish I could have entered that this month! xD Too late now though....maybe I'll use it next month, I was thinking about it 

Yes, I'm very excited about all the color they're showing now!  I can't wait to see what they'll look like in a month or two <3


----------



## Kitch3ntools

they are just too cute!!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks ^-^


----------



## AlexXx

any changes!? this is an exciting thread!


----------



## DragonFish

lol, thanks! xD

They figured out how to flare yesterday, WAY too cute. Dad should come home with more plastic cups today, so I'll be spending a good while this afternoon observing and jarring more babies....I'll get some more pictures when thats all done


----------



## Kitch3ntools

i agree w/ Alexx ive been keepin an eye on this thread. its so exciting and there too stinkin cute


----------



## dramaqueen

How CUTE!!! Can you get pics of some of them flaring?


----------



## DragonFish

lol, I won't guarantee anything, but I can try


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks!


----------



## DragonFish

Mmmk, not the best picture...(more and better shots will came later)but heres one of my jarred babies flaring a little bit  They move so fast though its hard to catch a good flare shot


----------



## FuulieQ

AWH! How adorable!!! >u<

I want one. xD


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, well....



DragonFish said:


> Also, my dad(whos helping me with the more business-y aspect of all this, the selling and whatnot)as asked me to ask if any of you guys are interested in any fry....just out of curiosity, to get an idea of who might want one or two(or more, lol). So...if you'd be interested, send me a message. I'll continue to post pictures here weekly and I can sort of pick out and recognize a few different ones now....so if theres a specific one you like, or a color, or something then I may be able to separate that one out and send ya picture updates on its growth and how it develops....so...yeah


I can ship anywhere in the US


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd love to have one too but I'm afraid 11 is all I can handle right now. Besides, shipping would be a lot from Washington to Kentucky.


----------



## DragonFish

Yeah...I'm pretty maxed out with 12 and now the babies, I hear ya xDDDD Ugh, yeah, shipping always has to be so expensive :/ If it wasn't though I'd be buying from AB left and right xDD


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd love to have one that is young and from a breeder instead of a petstore.


----------



## FuulieQ

I might have to buy one from you. >_> If I'm allowed.


----------



## SummerOj

Yeah me too. I'll ask my mommy lol


----------



## Kitch3ntools

Omg too cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks xD

Working on jarring right now....dang these are some crafty and quickly little buggers!! xDDD

Haha, well drop me a PM if you get the OK from your folks


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you tell males from females yet? How old are they now and are they eating adult food yet? Sorry for all the questions! lol


----------



## DragonFish

lol, No prob xDD

I have my suspicious as far as gender goes on a few of them, but I don't know for certain yet. They're about 7 1/2 weeks old now and still feeding on live BBS and First bites....though really they'll eat anything small enough to fit in their mouths. I've tried a bit of crushed pellets(I crush them for my girls)and they ate the finer bits.....I just need to wait for them to get a bit bigger/find a way to crush the pellets up more thoroughly before they can eat it


----------



## dramaqueen

It will be interesting to find out how many males and how many females you have.


----------



## DragonFish

Yeah, I'm really curious to find out how many of each gender I get


----------



## nochoramet

Wow I've been following this thread, haven't commented on it yet. You have done an amazing job on the babies!! I might have to buy one as well, they are so pretty and coming along great!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, wow! So many interested! xD I didn't think I'd get too many bites because they're VTs.....but, yeah, I'll keep posting pictures and if theres one in particular you like or a color your after that you see, just let me know


----------



## nochoramet

Well I like veiltails I have 3 and they are all still pretty! I really like that super bright blue one right now, the one where he/she is yawning, but I'll wait for better pics to really decide!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, I'm quite fond of the VT myself, though they're not as saught after because they're so common.....hopefully the new show standered they're developing for the VT will help boost it's reputation a little bit and make them more desireable 

You like the lighter blue ones? I have.....two or three of those jarred right now I think, I suspect they're males, their ventrals are getting long.....I'll go snap some shots of those guys after lunch and PM them too you if you want


----------



## sunkissedinCA

OMG! i'm so late on this but they are all soooo cute! i'm totally in love with the light blue ones.


----------



## doggyhog

Eeee!! They are SO cute!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thanks! xD


----------



## DragonFish

Mmmk.....of course, NOW I'm starting to have problems...its not like I didn't see this coming though after how smoothly everything was going :/

Fearing that it might be a shock for the jarred guys to go from cycled(I assume cycled at least...)to un-cycled water but knowing I need to change the water and keep it clean, I chose a few of the dirtier containers, sucked up some of the waste and uneaten food from the bottom, poured a little of the water out, then replaced it with fresh, conditioned water. All of those fry then started breathing heavily, laying on the bottom, randomly twitching, and occasionally swimming spasticly around their containers for short periods of time after about an hour. They and the fresh water were at room temperature(my room stays in the 70s thanks to all the fish tanks....)

Unsure what to do, I made up a new batch of fresher water and waited for it to come to room temp before doing another small water change in the same containers, and then in the container of a healthy fry. Everyone was fine and the sickly ones were looking a bit better for about and hour or two....now all of them are showing those symptoms again. Everyone else seems just fine, I don't understand it.....I can't imagine theres anything in my water...its well water, same stuff I've always used, same thing for every one of my tanks...and I used no IAL or any form of altering the PH......there shouldn't be a real drastic difference in the water.

I've now lost two of those fry and the three left aren't looking good.....help? I'm too scared to change the water in the other containers, but I know I can't leave them dirty forever.....I don't know what I'm doing wrong or what I should do :/


----------



## dramaqueen

If only there was something you could put them in individually and keep them in the tank so they could still be in the same water, but small enough for individual babies. I don't know what to tell you. I wish Cindylou, Lethbridge or MrVampire was on to advise you. I'm sorry about the ones you lost.


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks DQ.....I had thought about building little, like, breeding boxes out of plastic mesh but the tank is just too small to fit 24+ of those....I don't know what to do :/ I think I may hunt around the house for a large storage bin and maybe transfer everyone into there and see what I can do....


----------



## dramaqueen

If you transfer everything into the storage bin, use water from the tank and maybe that will lessen the "shock" of transfer.


----------



## DragonFish

Yup, if I were to transfer into a bin everything would go.....filter, heater, plants, and all the tank water....though I'm rethinking that. I've since changed a bit of the water in the cup of a healthy fry with plain water right from the tap(temperature matched of course)and am...actually keeping that cup with me wherever I go to watch him. Its been almost 45 minutes now and this little guy seems just fine....acting just like a little betta. Swimming around, investigating his surroundings(he seems particularly fascinated by my tea mug), occasionally coming over and watching me....I'm starting to think that maybe this has something to do with my conditioner...(as was actually suggested to me on another forum...)


----------



## dramaqueen

oh, ok. I hope you have the problem solved.


----------



## DragonFish

Alright....I'm still totally stumped as to what the problem might have been truly....but things seem to be going alright now. The two healthy fry who have received water changes are just fine, one of the sickly ones is doing better....still very confused, but at least things are going okay now xDDD


----------



## nochoramet

I hope that you have it solved! And yes, I would love to see some pictures of the light blue ones. I kind of hope those are guy fishies because that's what I'm looking for, but if they turn out to be girls I will be happy with that.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, well all seems well now....Everyone got water changes and everyone(with the exception of the three still sickly-ish ones....)are doing just fine. 

Alright, I'll be doing pictures of the whole gang probably Friday, so I'll definitely get a few pictures of the blue ones too you then  I do suspect them to be male actually....but I suppose we'll see xDD


----------



## nochoramet

Yay I'm so happy! I love light blue!
As far as the weird thing that happened to the babies, I really have no clue what's going on, but I'm glad they seem to be doing better. Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Lethbridge

if things continue to go bad, just put them in their plastic cups, and poke holes in them, and place them in the aquarium water that they were bred in.


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks nochoramet ^-^ Yeah...stil totally stumped as to what happened ;



Lethbridge said:


> if things continue to go bad, just put them in their plastic cups, and poke holes in them, and place them in the aquarium water that they were bred in.


Honestly, I wish I could be doing that now.....but the tank just isn't big enough for 26+ cups ^^; Hopefully things don't go wrong again D:


----------



## DragonFish

Mmmk, so, update...

Because I'm a lazy bum I spent what time I wasn't doing schoolwork yesterday sleeping, doing water changes, and messing with the Sorority because the girls decided they didn't want to be nice to one another any more >_>; I took a few pics, but not that many.

Today was spent sleeping more(Can you not tell I enjoy my sleep? xD)and spending time with my dad who is leaving tomorrow for France and will be gone for a couple weeks, so not much time for pictures 

But, I have....36 fry jarred currently, and picked up some bigger drinking cups for them the other day. I've introduced frozen Daphnia into their diet and they seem quite thrilled with that.....tonight hopefully I can chop up some frozen bloodworms for them. 
Now that I have so many separated, I have a better estimate of how many I really have.....its somewhere between 75-80 xD Looks like dad wins, he estimated 80 at....3 or 4 weeks I think.

Anyway, hopefully I'll have pictures up sometime tomorrow  Sorry for the delay guys D:


----------



## dramaqueen

75 to 80!! Wow, that was a good sized spawn for a first attempt! I'd be happy with 15-20. lol


----------



## SummerOj

I hope that my sorority gets done in time when it comes time for you too get rid of em xD I might just have to get a few from you lol


----------



## biokid101

OMG I WANNA GO TO FRANCE!!!! THATS SO COOL!! IM IN FRENCH CLASS IN HIGH SCHOOL!! well have fun there


----------



## DragonFish

lol! I would have been more then happy with 5 for my first attempt, I'm absolutely thrilled with the outcome! xD

Haha, well of course you need to get some girls off me when you start up your Sorority SummerOj  They'll be siblings and probably get along better too, thats why you should get all your new girls from me xDDDD :lol:

Haha, my dad goes to France every year for work. The rest of us may go with him one of these days, but I think I'll opt to stay home, I get the house to myself then


----------



## dramaqueen

It would be cool for you to travel overseas if you've never been before. There should be no problem housing 4-6 sisters since they are used to being together.


----------



## DragonFish

Eh.....I'm not up for a big plane ride over the ocean xD I have issues with the ocean....

Anyway, pictuuuuuuures! Finally got them sorted and uploaded, not a TON but They don't like to stay still for me >_<;
I also find it interesting that some of them are almost looking like they're going to turn out to be Orchids.....which is odd, considering the parents xD But pretty cool...
Also, I had issues with getting pictures of the guys and cups....I have some good ones, but it took FOREVER to get those >_<; They did NOT want to be at the front of the cup for pictures...little buggers >_>


----------



## DragonFish

Few more...


----------



## truthequalslies

awww their all so cute!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

They are so cute!! I like the one with the red fins.


----------



## Kitch3ntools

they are just so darn cute!!


----------



## Noko

They are adorable! If you sell some online, I might have to take a few females off your hands :lol:


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, Thanks guys 

lol Noko xD Well, if you see one you like, feel free to PM me  I can ship anywhere in the US xD


----------



## New2Betas

How much does it cost to ship them?


----------



## DragonFish

Not sure, never shipped before, though I'm sure it depends where you are and how you ship the....perhaps someone whos bought/sold online before as better input for a pricing range...?


----------



## Noko

I don't think my dad would mind if I took his three big fish out of his big tank and put a bunch of female bettas in it. If I only knew where to put the three big fish I would totally move them. How many females could go into a 75 gallon tank? :mrgreen:

I'm in need of a male for the third section of my 10 gallon tank. I might think about taking one off of your hands XD

I would have to ask my dad if I could get one. He didn't even want me to get a second male XD I convinced him though, but he never took me to Petco...


----------



## dramaqueen

Instead of getting a male, tell him you want females to start a sorority.


----------



## DragonFish

lol! Could fit a LOT of females into a 75, eventually my 50 will become a Sorority, but first Mr Angel will have to pass/be rehomed  Haha. Well just let me know whatever you and your dad agree on, I have plenty to go around xD

A suggestion though: The way to a mans heart is through his stomach, my dad really appreciates it when I cook dinner(though, he does most of the cooking...mom isn't the best cook^^ Perhaps cook his favorite meal as a way to soften him up? xD :lol: I dunno, maybe my dads just easy to win over, but its worth a shot


----------



## Noko

I already have a male, so I can't start a sorority in the ten gallon. Once all my fishies in my 15 gallon die (that should be in a few years XD) I am going to start a sorority in it. My male hates to be moved, so I am going to let him peacefully live in the 10 gallon that is divided into three. My female on the other hand doesn't care if you move her, so once my 15 gallon becomes less populated with neon tetras, and the rainbow that is being moved into my dads tank, I might put her in there. It all depends on the other fish.

I might be able to convince my dad to let me buy another tank, or atleast clean out one that is in storage and start a sorority. Right now I seem to love females more than males. It must be their cuteness.

I can cook microwavable meals, that is it XD I'm not so handy in the kitchen. I might have to make him some banana splits though. I can manage that.

Also, DragonFish, how much would you sell a male to me for. If it's in my budget (which is $1-$20) I might make my dad buy one for me. I wish I had my own place so I didn't have to ask for permission to get stuff XD I would have a large sorority, and a couple of divided ten gallons for a few males.


----------



## doggyhog

There are a few babies that look like Midori!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I can get my dad to do lots of things if I give him a back massage...  He's awesome... he got me TWO free 10g's today... heheheh...*GRIN*


----------



## Noko

Wanna switch dads for the day? XD I have to buy all my fish stuff now. I was going to buy another 10 gallon, but he didn't want me to because there was "no room". Lol I could find multiple spots that could fit a fish tank.

I am a sucker for baby bettas. I want them all. They are just so cute!


----------



## MollyJean

Still have the broken fish hanging around? Wondering how they're doing. I still want one.. but I don't know what hubby is gonna say.. cause we just got a puppy, and he's put his foot down on more pets til Rini is paper trained. >.<

They all look so cute! You've got some really bright colors in there!


----------



## doggyhog

Noko said:


> Wanna switch dads for the day? XD I have to buy all my fish stuff now. I was going to buy another 10 gallon, but he didn't want me to because there was "no room". Lol I could find multiple spots that could fit a fish tank.
> !


LOL NO!!


My mom wasn't thrilled with me getting more tanks... since I already have 6 stuffed into my room...  :lol: LOL


----------



## doggyhog

DragonFish said:


> Not sure, never shipped before, though I'm sure it depends where you are and how you ship the....perhaps someone whos bought/sold online before as better input for a pricing range...?


I'm guessing it would cost between 10-30 dollars... depending on whether you use express or priority. Priority is cheaper, but riskier. If you ship during the summer, Priority is fine.


----------



## DragonFish

lol xDD banana splits are awesome  Haha, I'm rather lazy though and tend to stick to the simple things when cooking.....Eggs, bacon, toast, pancakes, biscuits....wow, thats all breakfast food isn't it? xDDDD I'm a dork, I didn't realize that until now....

My dads pretty cool with all my fish stuff too, hes a big animal person like me  Usually if he comes with me to the pet store he'll just buy whatever it is that I need along with whatever else we're getting(dog stuff......random question: Anyone know any kind of harness that two overly-destructive 7 month old puppies can't chew through in 10 minutes? :lol
Hes also the one that encouraged me to start breeding and is helping me along the way 

Noko-Because this particular batch is VT, only about $4 for the actual fish...shipping I know is where it gets expensive though. I'm doing some research on prices right now 

MollyJean-I have two remaining deformed babies, both jarred and doing well  the others grew out of their deformities and are now living with their brothers and sisters or are jarred as well  One of them has a bit of a funky tail, but swims just fine, and I will probably be keeping him/her. The other still has issues swimming, though is doing fine and I ope he/she grows out of it as well. 
lol! xDDD Awww, Rini is such an adorable name for a puppy <33 What kind?


----------



## DragonFish

doggyhog said:


> I'm guessing it would cost between 10-30 dollars... depending on whether you use express or priority. Priority is cheaper, but riskier. If you ship during the summer, Priority is fine.


I was actually thinking it may be a bit more expensive...:lol: I'm searching about though here and on another forum to get kind of an average.
Yeah, I do know that priority takes longer, is riskier, and I wouldn't guarantee live arrival then....I know most shippers don't.


----------



## SummerOj

Hummm, I guess if i get them from you during the summer it would be better for them. Probably around May hopfeully....would you still have them by then xD I'll have to ask my mom if i can get some off of you. It'd be much better when i know where the girls came from. 
Well, we should try to find out how much the shipping would be. I'm in Colorado ;D i guess its not THAt far from washington xD


----------



## DragonFish

Lol, I may still have a few by then....not sure though. I'm hoping they go quickly and I also still have my LPS and people in the area to sell to....
I'd think it'd still be too cold for priority by May though ; I don't think it'd really be warm enough until June sometime....


----------



## SummerOj

Well if you do have some till then just PM me


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, well I know they'll be gone by June...or at least they should be :lol: I want to start my next spawn in mid-April, and I'll need the space


----------



## SummerOj

Well, then I guess if you do start another spawn I'll get some from that one


----------



## Avoftw

ohhh they are going to get big and pretty!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, if you want little yellow CT females, then your more then welcome to wait 

Thanks! ^-^


----------



## doggyhog

DragonFish said:


> Few more...


YOU'VE GOT A BUTTERFLY!!!! 

So exciting to watch them grow...


----------



## DragonFish

Lol, I have several that look like that....it would be REALLY cool if they developed into some sort of 'Black Butterfly', but we'll see


----------



## dramaqueen

Wouldn't that be something if you got something really unique from this spawn that you weren't expecting?


----------



## SummerOj

Oh little yellow CT females?


----------



## DragonFish

Yes, indeed it would DQ  xDD Like I mentioned before, some of them are starting to look like Orchids....if they stay that way, I'm definitely keeping a pair xDDD I have a good name of a black Orchid strain and everything 

xDDD Yup, my next spawn will be Ed and Winry, my yellow CTs


----------



## dramaqueen

Their babies will look awesome!


----------



## Kitch3ntools

O_O yellow CT!!! want! lolz


----------



## DragonFish

lol!! xDD I can't wait to spawn Ed and Winry <3

Haha, perhaps I should have kept quiet though xDD Everyone going to water yellow CT babies and no ones going to buy these guys! :lol:


----------



## MollyJean

DragonFish said:


> l
> MollyJean-I have two remaining deformed babies, both jarred and doing well  the others grew out of their deformities and are now living with their brothers and sisters or are jarred as well  One of them has a bit of a funky tail, but swims just fine, and I will probably be keeping him/her. The other still has issues swimming, though is doing fine and I ope he/she grows out of it as well.
> lol! xDDD Awww, Rini is such an adorable name for a puppy <33 What kind?


You said your mother wanted to keep one, right? It sounds like they're already going to good homes! That's all that really matters. I'm so glad you didn't cull them! They just needed some time to grow, is all.

Rini is half miniature docshound and half Jack Russell Terrier. She's 2 months old and just tiny! We had planned on getting a large dog (I'm scared of large dogs) as a puppy so I could get use to him before he got too big, but I hurt my back pretty bad on new years eve and have been in bed for the last month. So hubby surprised me with Rini as an early birthday present, who is just tiny and can sit in bed with me and keep me company, lol.

Anyway, hubby said no pets for a few months til Rini is settled and somewhat trained. Even a fish!  Crossing fingers that you have something left, and if not, there's always yellow CTs!


----------



## dramaqueen

Molly, I'm sorry to hear about your back injury. I hope you're on the road to recovery now.


----------



## Noko

DragonFish said:


> lol!! xDD I can't wait to spawn Ed and Winry <3
> 
> Haha, perhaps I should have kept quiet though xDD Everyone going to water yellow CT babies and no ones going to buy these guys! :lol:


 
Once I buy Freckles a tank (preferably 10+ gallons) I might take some females from both of the spawns. If Alpha doesn't stop stressing over everything that changes in his tank, I might not get any new bettas though. Let's hope he gets better with his stress.


----------



## DragonFish

MollyJean said:


> You said your mother wanted to keep one, right? It sounds like they're already going to good homes! That's all that really matters. I'm so glad you didn't cull them! They just needed some time to grow, is all.
> 
> Rini is half miniature docshound and half Jack Russell Terrier. She's 2 months old and just tiny! We had planned on getting a large dog (I'm scared of large dogs) as a puppy so I could get use to him before he got too big, but I hurt my back pretty bad on new years eve and have been in bed for the last month. So hubby surprised me with Rini as an early birthday present, who is just tiny and can sit in bed with me and keep me company, lol.
> 
> Anyway, hubby said no pets for a few months til Rini is settled and somewhat trained. Even a fish!  Crossing fingers that you have something left, and if not, there's always yellow CTs!


She might, it all depends. She wants a darker colored male, and I don't know genders yet....so she may take a different one, unless I can talk her into taking one of the deformed guys regardless of gender :lol: Either way I couldn't sell them to just anyone, so they'll be staying with me unless I find a very good home for them some place....though I'm very find of the large of the two 

Awww, how adorable!!! I love small dogs <3 Though large dogs had always intimidated me a bit as well, but once we rescued Jade and Roary, who are Aussie/Lab mixes, its definitely changed my view xD I'd only ever had two other dogs, both small, and these guys are HUGE in comparison at 7 months(already weigh more then half my weight, easily :lol: Though thats not saying much...)....but they were also very easy to potty train and each know how to sit, lay down, shake, roll over, and jump over things(logs and such outside, I have this crazy dream of doing agility with them xD)on command and are.....okay at coming when called. xDD I'm now working on teaching them to stay, fetch(which they sort of get....)and walking with the leash(if they would STOP chewing through their harnesses....)
Anyway, it took me literally YEARS to train my Shi-tzu the basics, so it was awesome how these guys learned so quickly and were so willing to do things....gave me a whole new look on big dogs xD
I hope Rini settles in and learns quickly!  She sounds like she may be an energetic little thing with that Terrier in her xD

Haha, yup! Next will be the yellow CTs.... and haven't decided what after that, but I think as a backup for Ed and Winry, in case they don't work out, I'll condition Al and Nami and try for some silver/blue dragons xD I think they'd make pretty fry <3



Noko said:


> Once I buy Freckles a tank (preferably 10+ gallons) I might take some females from both of the spawns. If Alpha doesn't stop stressing over everything that changes in his tank, I might not get any new bettas though. Let's hope he gets better with his stress.


Aww, I do hope Alpha gets better!  Vladimir had been weird like that too, showing stress stripes and freaking out when I _moved_ a little 'too' suddenly(by his standards apparently...)even around his tank....he was a very odd fish....

Anyway, all useless rambling aside......today the fry are officially 2 months old! <3 Hurray! They've been officially weened off live BBS and are on a diet of frozen regular brine shrimp, frozen Daphnia, crushed adult pellets, and some chopped frozen bloodworms.....and hopefully i can head out and get a few other things for them to eat later 
I may post a few pics of my favs so far later, though I may not....I really want to stick to updating weekly though, you can see much more of a change that way xD


----------



## Noko

Yeah, Alphas not exactly normal. Maybe that's why I got him. I love the not-so-normal animals. All of my dogs aren't normal. I still love them though. Even the lizard I used to have wasn't normal (poor guy had a funky tail).

I look forward to seeing some photos of the fry! I bet they are looking quite adorable/handsome!


----------



## DragonFish

Noko said:


> Yeah, Alphas not exactly normal. Maybe that's why I got him. I love the not-so-normal animals. All of my dogs aren't normal. I still love them though. Even the lizard I used to have wasn't normal (poor guy had a funky tail).


lol, quirky things are fun though. I personally have a preference for the unusual and funky  Haha, maybe its because I'm super quirky myself, I have two very out of ordinary hobbies


----------



## doggyhog

Haha!! I used to have a cat that was born without a tail..  She didn't make it though.  

But PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE breed Ed and Nami! SERIOUSLY! If you have any fry that look anything like them, I'd be glad to trade a few fry.. (Mini wolfies? )


----------



## DragonFish

Aww, that stinks, D: I like cats with short tails....its so cute xD

I may not breed Nami at all....just thinking about it. Only if Ed and Winry don't work out, but if they do then I won't breed Nami and just save up and look for a black dragon female for Al 

Actually, on the subject of odd/funky/unusual animals, I found this guy this morning:

























Seems perfectly healthy, apart from the missing eye :lol: Whitty name ideas anyone?


----------



## Ice

Ragetti!!!! He's the one eyed pirate from Pirates of the Caribbean!


----------



## DragonFish

Oooo! I love him! xDD One of my fav POTC characters  Thats definitely a good one xD


----------



## doggyhog

LOVE that name for him!!!  Perfect!


----------



## Noko

Awww poor little fish. I'm sure he is fine without that eye though XD

Ed and Winry are both gorgeous bettas. They HAVE to work together. I demand them to. Their little babies will look adorable!


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Seems to have absolutely no issues moving around, eating, and all that good stuff  
I am worried about his missing eye though, but only because I'm unsure how it happened :/ From what I can see(and I spend a lot of time watching my fry....)they aren't THAT aggressive yet...a but of chasing here and there, but its even less aggression then in my Sorority. But I can't really think of an logical explanation....unless I'd never noticed it before and he'd always been like that, but it looks hollow....like there was once an eye there....

I'll stop rambling now ^^;

Haha, yes, Ed and Winry HAVE to work together  I'm REALLY hoping they do....their names go together as well xD It would only be fitting that they work out


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, poor thing!


----------



## truthequalslies

well if it turns out to be a boy i'd name him one eye bart! hehe i cant remember where i got that name from tho if a girl thin i'd name her onesy =}


----------



## DragonFish

lol, okay, week 9 picture update!! xD They're actually going to be 10 weeks tomorrow, but I didn't get around to sorting our the pictures I took this past weekend until now....
Anyway, been having some issues with the jarred fry that I'm trying to work out....so thats been keeping me busy....
But, enjoy the pic spam xD


----------



## DragonFish

And the extras...


----------



## dramaqueen

They are sooo cute!! You have a whole rainbow of colors there! lol


----------



## Noko

Too cute! I love the second picture in you second post.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

SOOOO CUTE! I love the little blue one


----------



## nochoramet

Eeeep! They are adorable!!!  How cute!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I like the red one and blue green one.


----------



## Kitch3ntools

Adorable!!!!


----------



## doggyhog

There are SO many colors!!!!!!! Very many unique ones in there!


----------



## FancyFins

Wow... love the colors. Great job


----------



## CodeRed

I loveee the clearish one in the cup 

...

This one :


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, wow, thanks guys! xD Yes, I love my little rainbow....its always so fun to watch them  Adn they're such little bettas too now....I can tell most of them apart,and they each have cute little personality developing xD

CR, his colors are a bit faded....the cups are at room temp, which is about a steady 70...colder then I would like, but as warm as I can get. So the ones in the cups don't really display their full colors so much...^^;


----------



## dman

hi!! it took me an hour to go through all the pages haha  
i have a couple of questions though, can you give me a guide on what you fed yours
during 1st, 2nd, 3rd...etc
the ice cube egg yolk thing would be good for about a week right?
after that BBS? 
how often was your water changes?
and how many made it to survive?


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, wow! And hour! I haven't back-tracked in a while, this thing is really getting long xD

Actually, I'm probably the last person you want to be asking about breeding advice.....My success is pretty much pure beginners luck :lol: So, take my advice based on my experience with a grain of salt....

I didn't use the ice-cube method, I plan to in the future however. Though yes, you can use that for the first week I believe, though I used BBS from the beginning along with egg yoke. I wouldn't recommend this however for a first-time spawner, instead try and get some live plants and/or culture infusoria as food for the first few days then introduce Microworms/Vinegar eels/BBS. You can try the egg yoke as a first food, though be careful, your fry may not take to it.

I didn't change the water as much as a should have, though you should change it several times per week at the very least. Some say start after two weeks, some say after a few days.....I waited 2 weeks before the first water change, though I wish I would have started after a few days now.
Currently I change the water every day.

About 80 made it until I started have trouble with the ones I've jarred, currently its dwindled down to about 60-something, though I can't tell you exact numbers because I still can't count the ones in the tank ^^;

Hopefully I answered all your question....but, again, I advise that you do more research and not do what I did...I made a lot of mistakes :lol:


----------



## CodeRed

Aww, I still like him/her though  So small...


----------



## dramaqueen

DragonFish, I don't think it was just beginner's luck. You did your research and you've done very well with this spawn. Give yourself some credit.


----------



## DragonFish

lol CR xD Yes, they're all still so adorable and small <3 I think they should be bigger though....that worries me a little :/
But, anyway I have a couple that really are a pastel multi-color...one of them I've singled out as one of my favs of the batch xD I'll try to get good pictures of them...

Awww, thank you DQ <33 Yes, I did do quite the amount of research....though there are a lot of things I would have done differently and a lot of things that I know I did wrong, it really is a miracle so many made it ^^; xDDD


----------



## dman

i appreciate the information ) i've been doing my research lately as well, and i have no problems sooo far, except for BBS, still can't find some where i live, i talked to a couple of the petshop owners, they said they can get me some, but it would be very expensive haha soo, i'm looking for alternatives. A breeder from Malaysia told me that if i bred them in a pond/cement pond, full of water plants and sunlight, i wouldn't have to feed them.


----------



## dman

another question, what egg yolk method did you exactly use?? haha just curious


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, well I bet if you lived in a place like Malaysia you may be able to do that xDD

I must have been lucky....my LPS carries BBS :lol: There has to be some place online thats affordable though....hmm...

I didn't really use a method xDD I just mixed a tiny bit with a little tank water and poured some in ^^;


----------



## dman

oh hahah  thanks for the info!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Sure thing xD


----------



## dman

don't forget to update us on those photos of your babies!! )


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, don't worry, those will come later xD

So, my fry are getting a little more aggressive....had to separate out a few more today. Tomorrow, hopefully, I'll be getting a big heater and getting out a storage bin, filling it with some water, and sticking the cups in there to keep them warm....I'm hoping this will stop my jarred fry from dying :/
Anyway, so I came back in after getting some brine shrimp...and one of my fav newly jarred fry was not in his cup. Frantically, I searched, and finally found him on the carpet(and that is a LONG jump o_o). At first I thought he was dead, but picked him up gently anyways and he was still moving and damp....so I quickly put him back in his cup, poured out a little of the water, floated him in the 20 gallon where I know he wouldn't be bothered, added just a bit of dissolved Aquarium salt, and turned off the lights. 
He looks like he rubbed some scales off.....but hes alive and his fins were un-clamped last time I checked. Hopefully I got to him in time and I can save him.....


----------



## CodeRed

Hope he makes it! Must've been quite the scare...


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## dman

its hard to believe he survived that, i hope he does


----------



## DragonFish

Well, he was still alive this morning....so I suppose theres hope xD He seems to be doing okay actually, all facts considered....I think he'll pull through 

Heres a picture of him I took right before I jarred him....









And here he is just a few minutes ago:

















And don't worry, pictures of the others coming later xD I'm just rather busy today, so not a whole lot of time for a full photoshoot....


----------



## dramaqueen

He looks a little pale but none the worse for wear. lol I'm glad he's ok.


----------



## Noko

He is still handsome. Even if he looks pale and is half scared to death.


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Thanks xD He is definitely one of my favs, I'm really glad hes doing alright ^-^

I've got a large plastic bin set up with a bit of water and a heater now, all the cups are floating on there right now. Hopefully the warm water will help him


----------



## doggyhog

If you haven't already, a little stress coat would help the little guy out. 

Can't wait for the pic spam!!  Haha


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Wow I haven't been active in FOREVER!!!! 80
Your Waldoris are SO CUTE! =3
I think I saw a purle-blue one that I'd LOVE to have! 8] <3
Too bad I live so far away. ='[ 
I LOVE RAGETTI!!!!!!! <3 Since I assume you're keeping him I hope you started shopping around for cool accessories for a Pirate-themed tank! =] Because I Can't Wait to see his home! =]
Good luck with your fry! =] I hope they grow up to be verry happy and healthy fishies! =]


----------



## DragonFish

Don't have any Stress coat on hand I'm afraid :/ Hes doing great though, recovering quite well and even eating  Hes still swimming a little funny, but hopefully he'll be fine with some time and a little TLC 

lol Mako-chan xDDDD It has been a while  Haha, yes, I'm keeping lil' Ragetti xD he/she will be living in a divided 20 long, but hopefully I can find a few Pirate-themed accessories for his/her section


----------



## doggyhog

Just wanted to say, The fishy in your avatar is SOOOOOOOOO adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish

lol xD Thanks! One of my many fav babies  Just took some pics and that one was one of the best I got, uploading them all now xD


----------



## DragonFish

Pic spaaaaaaaam


----------



## DragonFish




----------



## dramaqueen

They are sooo cute! I wish I could have a couple!!


----------



## doggyhog

Are they gorgeous or what!?!! You must be such a proud grandma...


----------



## Noko

I wish I didn't go out and get some females for my tank! I would of got some from you XD I love my little girls though. Maybe I can convince my mom to let me have a small tank in my room that I could keep a betta in.


----------



## dman

whoa!!! and how old are they? i want one!


----------



## DragonFish

lol! Thanks you guys xDD Yes, I'm a very proud grandma xDD :lol:

They're about 10 week sold now


----------



## FuulieQ

They're still as adorable as always. <3

I love that little one-eyed guy. I have a strange attraction to animals like that. He's so cute!


----------



## DragonFish

Well, bad news. I lost all my jarred fry save for the three I recently jarred, which means I still have the guy who jumped and hes doing fine, but I lost Ragetti :/ *sigh* I'm now down to about 40-50 fry, lets hope this heater and bin helps the remaining fry....


----------



## Noko

D: What could be doing that to all the jarred fry? I don't think the temperature would be killing them all, unless it's below 65 degrees. Little fishies are so delicate...


----------



## DragonFish

I know it didn't get bellow 65(never does in my room)but it was rather cold.....I'm thinking it had to be the temp, otherwise it would have to be my water, but thats impossible because I have 6 tanks all using the same water source, one uncycled, and everyone is doing great....
I was very careful to gradually warm them up after I get the heater and bin, but maybe that just wasn't enough and they were already too weak to handle the change.....
Oh well I suppose....things happen for a reason. I still have many beautiful fry, and at least I still have Itachi....


DragonFish said:


>


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

OH NO!!!!! D8>
Ragetti died?!?!?!?!?!? TT.TT
I'm sorry for your loss! =[
Itachi is pretty! =]
Oh! And I see one who needs to be named Bart! =]








That is if it's a boy! =P
So what are you gonna do with the fry when they're grown?


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, no!! I'm sorry!


----------



## DragonFish

Its alright....things just happen...*shrug*

lol, I actually suspect that one is a female  I'll probably keep her, so Itachi has a girlfriend xD

Sell most of them, and keep a few....I have enough room for 3 males and several females, though I'll probably only keep one or two males so I can keep one or two from Ed and Winrys spawn


----------



## dramaqueen

You can keep several females and have a sorority.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, well I have the Sorority already in the 50 gallon and I have room for a few more females, so I'll be adding them in there when they get older


----------



## AlexXx

WOW this is amazing, i love them all! you got so many unique colors in there! that brown one is amazing, and that on with the orange head! want. amazing job.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thanks Alex!


----------



## FuulieQ

Oh!  Little baby fish are so delicate... how weird that they would suddenly die like that...

But at least you still have 40 other youngins to keep you company.


----------



## DragonFish

Ugh, and its even more frustrating that I can't figure out for sure what did it :/

Haha, yup! I've still got my other cuties though <3


----------



## dramaqueen

I wish MrVampire and Lethbridge would come back. Maybe they might have some ideas why your fry are dying.


----------



## DragonFish

Gah, I wish so to :/

I lost the last three babies...*sigh* I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. Everything is going well in the tank though.....I'm scared to jar anyone else, and definitely won't unless I see some serious aggression. I'm also starting to question whether I should breed Ed and Winry......if theres something wrong with my water where I can't have uncycled tanks then I can't really breed....

Do you guys remember my post a while back? About how my Critter keepers seemed to be death traps and I was suspicious of the water, or maybe the plastic...? Do you think it could be the plastic cups...? Or the water?
I've decided to try again with uncycled tanks though, using an old acrylic 2 gallon of mine. Smore is in there right now....and seems to be doing very well. We'll see though....I'll move him immediately if I see any bad signs. I hate having to do this, but it might be the only way to find out if its my water or not....

I'm also thinking about transferring everyone and everything into like a 30 gallon storage bin to give them some more space...but I'm not sure yet....its still plastic. No one else seems to ever have had problems with them, but I seem to have horrible luck with anything non-glass for some reason...


----------



## CodeRed

I'm sorry ): Good luck! I can't help you with the decision, but do what you can...


----------



## Lethbridge

Okay so i havent read through all the post because i haven't been on for some time, however i think i get the jist of it. So your fry are dying, are all the cupped fry heated? Also is the plastic cups made out of plastic #1? because most plastic cups are not reused so they make them out of the cheap disposable toxic plastic, so when kept in the water for extended periods of time can leach the toxins out into the cups and thus killing the fry. Also another reason could be the drastic water change when they went into the cups and this could have killed them too. Sorry about the lose of fry, i hope this helps


----------



## Hopeful

You could try getting water from a different source.


----------



## dman

oh thats just sad, i hope it goes better!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Lethbridge said:


> Okay so i havent read through all the post because i haven't been on for some time, however i think i get the jist of it. So your fry are dying, are all the cupped fry heated? Also is the plastic cups made out of plastic #1? because most plastic cups are not reused so they make them out of the cheap disposable toxic plastic, so when kept in the water for extended periods of time can leach the toxins out into the cups and thus killing the fry. Also another reason could be the drastic water change when they went into the cups and this could have killed them too. Sorry about the lose of fry, i hope this helps


Ahh, great to hear from ya Lethbridge! 
The cups weren't heated until recently, I think that may have been a big issue, but even the fry that had never had to be at room temp(the three recently jarred ones)still died....
No, I don't think its plastic #1.....the cups have a 5 on the bottom. I knew there was a risk in using plastic, though it was the cheapest option available at the time....my next spawn will be quite a ways off, I'm looking into alternatives for them.
Well, there shouldn't be a HUGE change in water....I do a PWC in main tank daily and they're in tank water in the cups usually for about 24 hours before I change it out, and I always make sure the temps are the same....

Haven't jarred anyone as of late, and everyone is still doing well though....I've snagged a couple glass jars from the kitchen and I'll try those out next time someone needs to be separated to see how it goes....



Hopeful said:


> You could try getting water from a different source.


Unfortunately, not an option for me....no other source available ^^;

Anyway.....
Been pretty busy past couple days, sorry guys ^^; Pictures will come a bit later, but, update....
Everyones doing fine, I can pretty much tell them all apart now....so I've been able to actually count them better xD I have at least 45 fry still thriving 
I've determined that they are about 3 weeks behind developmentally....so their actual age is 11 weeks, but they're about 8 weeks size-wise. They're starting to take on some very pretty colors too  its so exciting to see them color up!


----------



## DragonFish

Aaaaaaaaaand picture update! Current age: 11 1/2 weeks


----------



## dramaqueen

They're just so darn cute I can't hardly stand it!! lol


----------



## beat2020

They're beautiful!
Could you tell which ones are females and which ones are males?


----------



## doggyhog

dramaqueen said:


> They're just so darn cute I can't hardly stand it!! lol


LOL me too!!!!!! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the last one!! GREAT coloring!


----------



## dramaqueen

One looks like it has breeding stripes.


----------



## FancyFins

I noticed that too.

I can't get over how cute they are..


----------



## DragonFish

lol, thanks guys!! xD

Nope, can't tell genders for sure yet ^^;

And yes, most get little breeding bars when they eat


----------



## FancyFins

What are they eating at this point?


----------



## DragonFish

Right now they're on a diet of crushed adult pellets, Micro wafers, frozen brine shrimp, frozen Daphnia, and chopped frozen bloodworms


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds like a good diet to me!


----------



## doggyhog

DragonFish said:


> Right now they're on a diet of crushed adult pellets, Micro wafers, frozen brine shrimp, frozen Daphnia, and chopped frozen bloodworms


Yum yum yum yum yum YUM! :lol:

How did they do with the switch from live to frozen?


----------



## beat2020

DragonFish said:


> lol, thanks guys!! xD
> 
> *Nope, can't tell genders for sure yet ^^;*
> 
> And yes, most get little breeding bars when they eat


Oh I was asking because one of your fish's (One cambodian sort of with blue fins)body looks longer and it looks like a male.


----------



## DragonFish

They actually did just fine on the switch, no issues what so ever  Haha, these babies were so easy to feed from the beginning though...they'd eat anything xD

Ahh, there are a few that I'm about 70%-80% sure are males.....but thats only about 5-6 out of the 45+, so most of them could end up as anything at this point :lol: I'm not experienced enough to tell for sure yet this early ^^;


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess you'll have to wait another month or two. lol


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, probably xD


----------



## doggyhog

Any updates???  I wanna see your babies.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too! lol


----------



## Kitch3ntools

Meee 3


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Me 4!!


----------



## lucyinthesky

me 5!


----------



## New2Betas

Me 6!!! ;-)


----------



## DragonFish

Whoa o_o;;...xDD

Sorry guys, I was super sick for, like, a week D:...like can't get out of bed sick 
I've spent the past couple days taking a bunch of pictures of the crew(who are growing and being adorable little betta babies, all curious and excited and whatnot xD) So I'll get a new round of pics up either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Oh noo, are you ok??


----------



## DragonFish

I'm fine now, no worries xD I've been sicker. But it was a pretty nasty stomach bug, couldn't really do anything for a good week ^^;


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry you were sick! I'm glad you're feeling better now. We were wondering what happened to you.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I'm glad you're feeling better! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## doggyhog

Aww being sick stinks!!! Hope your feeling better soon!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks guys!  <3 I'm all better now though thankfully ^^


----------



## DragonFish

Aaaaaaaaand picture time!! xD
Age: 3 months and 1 week old.
As you can see, genders are pretty obvious for most now.....but I'm seriously hesitant about jarring and there isn't any serious aggression, so I'm letting things be for now. My mom has got dibs on that big green male, so hes not up for grabs xDD and I've picked out a few that I'd like to keep....but I'll sort out the images later 
There are also a few deformed ones.....I think a couple may be in some pictures. Obviously I'll be hanging onto those, space permitted, but may adopt them out if I have to and anyone is interested....

Anyway, here are my babies!


----------



## DragonFish

Extras


----------



## dramaqueen

They're absolutely gorgeous! I love the tank shot with all of them. It's like a rainbow in your tank! lol


----------



## doggyhog

AW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them! That green male is beautiful! Lucky Mom... 

They are sooo gorgeous! I love the pictures with all of them in it!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Wow, they got soo big!! They're sooo pretty.


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks guys!  Yeah, I like the full tank shots too, it captured their colors really well <3

My mom has deemed her green boy Zeus, since hes the largest of my fry xD The funny thing is, I have four others picked out named Athena, Aphrodite, Apollo, and Artemis  Haha, Looks like I'm going with a Greek god theme for this batch :lol:
I'll sort the pictures out here in a bit so you can see who is who....though I don't think I got any pictures of Aphrodite or Artemis.....


----------



## MrVampire181

Some look like thier parents  . I like the dark blue/black females. I have one like that but she's getting to old to breed. 

I can't wait to move my almost three week old fry to the growout. Just a little more than a week.


----------



## DragonFish

Mmmk, a little rundown of who is who....
This is Zeus:

















































Itachi:

































Athena:

































































Apollo:

























And this green girl I think I'll keep for Zeus, so I'll call her Hera  :

















HA! Okay, in this one you can see I think both Apollo and Artemis...He is on the left, she is on the right and they almost like like they're about to kiss :lol:









Haha, I'll have to go take pictures of Aphrodite and more of Artemis...but there you go


----------



## DragonFish

MrVampire181 said:


> Some look like thier parents  . I like the dark blue/black females. I have one like that but she's getting to old to breed.
> 
> I can't wait to move my almost three week old fry to the growout. Just a little more than a week.


Hehe, yes, a few do look a bit like mom and dad, which I'm happy about  I'm not sure where the blue/black guys came from....I'm thinking mommys side :lol: There are a couple MG looking ones in there too...

Ooooo, best of luck with your fry Mr. V!  Can't wait to see pictures when they get older!


----------



## FuulieQ

WOAH!! They grew... exponentially. O_O

They're all so gorgeous!! I wish I could buy one.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that orange-blue one in some of your pictures on the previous page.


----------



## bloo97

Wow! Thats alot of bettas! Ive never seen young bettas! They look like guppies! Ive gotta go get some breakfast. See ya l8tr!


----------



## Kitch3ntools

there so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks guys!


----------



## bloo97

Apollo & Athena; Is that stress lines? Or a natural thing?


----------



## DragonFish

Apollo has little breeding bars :lol: Most of them get those when they eat 

The 'stress stripes' you see on some others are something that all babies have until they get their full color I believe, its camouflage.


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, bringing this back to life, for I have pictures!!.....That will be up as soon as they upload xD

Sorry for the lack of update guys Dx Not much has really changed with the babies besides their size, and I have an anime convention coming up Easter weekend....been stressing over that and getting everything ready :lol: Just now finishing everything up with my costumes ^^;

But, yeah.....hopefully the pics will upload quickly and I'll post them in a bit xD


----------



## bloo97

Cool8)


----------



## DragonFish

Pcituuuuuuures xD

Edit: Gah, stupid photobucket >_<;


----------



## DragonFish

Ha! HERE are the pictures....

And most of them are of Apollo xDD He got himself a little fancy photoshoot


----------



## Kitch3ntools

wow how they have grown! i love it! there just too cute


----------



## dramaqueen

They are awesome! You've done a wonderful job with this spawn!


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks guys ^-^

I've decided not to spawn again though, just enjoy the company of my fish for now xD


----------



## doggyhog

Wow they are beautiful!!!!!!!

Love the one in the first pic! I still miss having a red boy around... maybe I'll get one again.  

Just curious, what is your reason for not spawning them again?


----------



## DragonFish

lol, thankys xDD That bright red guy is Ares 

Eh, just kind of....decided not to do it again. Its been an awesome and amazing experience, tons of fun, and its not like I wouldn't have the time or resources to do it again.....but I've just...decided not to*shrugs*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Wow, they've gotten so big! Great job.  Are you going to keep all of them? You probably explained what you were going to do with them, but I can't remember.lol


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Oh how I would love to keep them all....xDDD Haha

I might end up keeping most if not all of the females if no one wants any, I have the room, and a bunch of females I think would look really pretty in my 50.....I just have to wait until they get bigger, so Angel doesn't eat them 

Most males are up for grabs except Apollo and Zeus(the green one, who my mom has claimed)and the females are too, if anyone wants a couple, I'd be willing to ship 'em if anyone 'round here is interested xD

The rest of the males would go to my LPS


----------



## bloo97

Awsome!!


----------



## beat2020

Wow they're all beautiful!Especially Apollo.


----------



## shards

are you saving the red one. i want him (if i can get another tank)


----------



## andakin

DragonFish said:


> lol, thankys xDD That bright red guy is Ares
> 
> Eh, just kind of....decided not to do it again. Its been an awesome and amazing experience, tons of fun, and its not like I wouldn't have the time or resources to do it again.....but I've just...decided not to*shrugs*


i tried my best to read as much of this thread as i could. the babies have turned out great! i agree that breeding bettas is a fulfilling experience best enjoyed once.


----------



## dramaqueen

Welcome back, Andakin.


----------



## DragonFish

shards said:


> are you saving the red one. i want him (if i can get another tank)


Ares? The bright red guy? I'd planned on keeping him if not one wanted him, but if your interested in him, feel free to shoot me a PM when you have the space and want him 




andakin said:


> i tried my best to read as much of this thread as i could. the babies have turned out great! i agree that breeding bettas is a fulfilling experience best enjoyed once.


Andakin! xD Wow, I haven't seen you and forever! Thank you so much <3
I may end up breeding again later on, but for now I have some other things I'd like to focus on.


----------



## nochoramet

They're all looking really great! You're doing a great job with this spawn


----------



## FuulieQ

You have some very pretty deep blues in there.

Do... want.... but no space..... ;w;


----------



## Giri

Wow! Goodness they are all so lovely ^^ I have spent ages getting through this thread,and those last pictures were a great reward! They are all lovely,unfortunately I'm in Canada,so no fishes for me! Besides, Leon doesn't get to have a girlfriend yet XD ((Though at some point he may get a whole harem XD)) Anyway,get work! You should be very proud,you make me want to breed my own fishy!

Awesome photography btw XD

Also,I was wondering hat you thought was the biggest challenge when starting?


----------



## SweetnSpicy

I feel bad for not reading all of this thread, I just skimmed through it because I have the worlds -shortest- attention span ever 

But, from what I saw, I LOVE them! They are all so cute, and make me want my spawn to work out even more! Apollo is by far my favorite, he is just too cute! I would love to buy a few from you, if you were selling them, but, I do not have the space Right now, sorry.


----------



## DragonFish

Lol, thanks you guys!! xD <3

Lets see.... what was the biggest challenge I thought I'd have when I first started the whole process...? Probably feeding and caring for the young fry. They're just so sensitive....I was so scared I'd screw something up and end up killing all my fry....I'm glad everything has gone smoothly xD

Sadly though, I've returned from my weekend away to find that Apollo is gone :/ I don't know what happened to him, but hes not in the tank anymore. I did find that one baby had found a place to jump out, but I couldn't tell if it was Apollo or not.....but it probably was.*sighs* He was my favorite too....


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, no! I'm sorry about Apollo!


----------



## Zenandra

I am so sorry about apollo   

I would be very interested in buying a male from you though!!!


----------



## nochoramet

Aw man that sucks about Apollo


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks you guys, I'm still upset about loosing the little guy  He was such a sweety....

I have another picked out that I'm going to keep though, one of my larger ones. Hes in a few pictures I think....hes kind of a green MG-ish coloring, very pretty boy. Still deciding on names 

Zenandra: Hey you! xD Haven't seen you in a while!...Even though I know this post is uber late o_o Ack, darn life....Anyway, when I get some time to get pictures, You can pick out one you like and I'll give that guy a photoshoot for you and PM ya xD

Anyway, sorry I haven't updated in a while guys D: Been busy since I got back from Sakura-con. I have a few sick fish to deal with along with catching up on school work, and _I_ got reeeeeeeally sick last week :/ I also have a Boyfriend now too xD Go figure, a guy actually likes me, so hes been keeping me distracted as well ^^;

Annnnnnnnyway.....I'll try and get some pictures next week for you guys.(Oh, and don't worry, none of the babies are sick, all of them are doing very well and are now on a staple diet of soaked adult pellets )


----------



## dramaqueen

Boyfriends will definitely keep you busy! lol


----------



## sstacy19

so sad! sorry to hear that. Who is the fish in your avatar? I WANT him!  good think you are across the country from me...he might be fishnapped.


----------



## Noko

Gah, lovely little fishies! If only I hadn't started my sorority yet, and didn't have 18 platy fry to tend to. I even have up to 100 more on the way.

My dad said I can have as many tanks as I would like as long as they fit in my room, and I figure out how to feed them when I am not there. Guess who is going to get that big 100 gallon tank with everything included for only $200!

Anyways, all the little fry are growing up so fast. It feels like just yesterday I was looking at pictures of them when they were still small. The really red one is so bright and stunning. Sorry to hear about Apollo though


----------



## DragonFish

dramaqueen said:


> Boyfriends will definitely keep you busy! lol


Lol, yup, I'm starting to realize that now xDD Never had a boyfriend before ^^;



sstacy19 said:


> so sad! sorry to hear that. Who is the fish in your avatar? I WANT him!  good think you are across the country from me...he might be fishnapped.


Ahh, thats Alphonse, my Copper Dragon HM <3 xD My boyfriend actually got really interested when I told him about my fish and wanted to see pictures, so thats one of the ones I took for him, thought it would make a good avatar picture 

Wow, lucky you Noko!! A 100 gallon?! what are you going to do with it? Massive Sorority? xD That would be awesome!
Ahh, they're not growing up fast enough for me! xDD :lol: I want them to get bigger so I can put the females in the 50 without the Angel eating them, and sell some of the males. xD


----------



## Zenandra

I demand pictures! So I can pick out a baby boy!


----------



## truthequalslies

DragonFish said:


> Lol, yup, I'm starting to realize that now xDD Never had a boyfriend before ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, thats Alphonse, my Copper Dragon HM <3 xD My boyfriend actually got really interested when I told him about my fish and wanted to see pictures, so thats one of the ones I took for him, thought it would make a good avatar picture
> 
> Wow, lucky you Noko!! A 100 gallon?! what are you going to do with it? Massive Sorority? xD That would be awesome!
> Ahh, they're not growing up fast enough for me! xDD :lol: I want them to get bigger so I can put the females in the 50 without the Angel eating them, and sell some of the males. xD



lol ya boyfriends have a way of getting ur undevided attention =} thats good he's actually interested in what your doing my boyfriend dosent think the fish hobby keeps me busy enough and i told him well thats why i need more fish =P,,,alphonse is beautiful btw

can you keep angels and bettas together? i've been wanting one cuz their so darn cute but i wasnt sure if it would do to well with my girls


----------



## Zenandra

Im pretty sure Angels aren't recommended because they'll nip bettas fins, but im not positive


----------



## DragonFish

Zenandra said:


> I demand pictures! So I can pick out a baby boy!


Lol, well today I'm working on adding some of my larger females to the Sorority so I'll be getting pictures a little later on for ya! xDD



truthequalslies said:


> lol ya boyfriends have a way of getting ur undevided attention =} thats good he's actually interested in what your doing my boyfriend dosent think the fish hobby keeps me busy enough and i told him well thats why i need more fish =P,,,alphonse is beautiful btw
> 
> can you keep angels and bettas together? i've been wanting one cuz their so darn cute but i wasnt sure if it would do to well with my girls


Lol, indeed xDD I'm very lucky, he LOVES my fish, hes totally into them, and he thinks its cute when I talk to them  <3
Haha, I'll stop, I'm sure I'm annoying you guys ^^;

Anyway, yeah, its not recommended to keep Angels with bettas. They can get REALLY mean. In my 50 gallon I do have a single adult Angel with my girls, but I've had this Angel for over a year and I know him VERY well. I'd never try a male with him and I know he'll eat any fish he can fit in his mouth, so I have to be careful when adding my babies. I also watch him very closely. But, I wouldn't recommend keeping angels with bettas.


----------



## CodeRed

Glad to see they're all growing up  A little late, but I'm sorry about Apollo. It must be really nice to have a boyfriend who actually likes the fish!


----------



## DragonFish

Aww, thanks CR-hugs- ^-^
Yup, they're growing big and its just about selling time!! xD I just added most of my females into the 50, waiting for things to settle and then it'll be picture time!
Haha, yeah, its pretty cool. Hes getting really into it and is really curious about fish keeping, its really nice xD


----------



## truthequalslies

DragonFish said:


> Lol, well today I'm working on adding some of my larger females to the Sorority so I'll be getting pictures a little later on for ya! xDD
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, indeed xDD I'm very lucky, he LOVES my fish, hes totally into them, and he thinks its cute when I talk to them  <3
> Haha, I'll stop, I'm sure I'm annoying you guys ^^;
> 
> Anyway, yeah, its not recommended to keep Angels with bettas. They can get REALLY mean. In my 50 gallon I do have a single adult Angel with my girls, but I've had this Angel for over a year and I know him VERY well. I'd never try a male with him and I know he'll eat any fish he can fit in his mouth, so I have to be careful when adding my babies. I also watch him very closely. But, I wouldn't recommend keeping angels with bettas.



lol he sounds like a keeper lol

ic i've only had an angel once (that i remember) it was a fairly small one i was unsure of it because they tend to snack off other fish but it was nice


----------



## Zenandra

*Twiddles Thumbs* Still waiting for pictures! hehe


----------



## breannakristine

This makes me want to get some females and breed XD

I would have no idea what to do with the babies though because I don't know if petsmart would buy them off me haha


----------



## dramaqueen

I doubt that Petsmart would.


----------



## crownie

I just looked through this whole thread and looked at all of your beautiful babies! They are all so cute! and it was really fun to watch the progression of their size and colors. Can't to see how they are looking now!
And I'm sorry for those that you lost  but all in all your first batch seems really successful!


----------



## Starbright

Omgosh I just went through 54 pages of this @[email protected] -so dizzy-

Your babies are adorable!! It was a treat seeing them grow!!  You totally got me back in to breeding! It's been a while since my 4 female guppies had a boy  I'm too busy to breed bettas atm >.<

My heart skipped a few beats when I saw some of your bettas! Keep updating! I can't wait to see how they'll turn out!


----------



## nochoramet

I got lucky too, my boyfriend has the betta bug, though not as strong as I do! He's great 

I really with I had more room, I'd take one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Zenandra

Instead of getting a male from you I would love a few females! I have a 30 gallon tank with only 3 lone females in it! lol


----------



## DragonFish

Lol, thanks everyone!! ^^ <3

I know its been a while....but I has pics now!! xD Hopefully these make up for the wait....



nochoramet said:


> I got lucky too, my boyfriend has the betta bug, though not as strong as I do! He's great


Lol!! Mine got the betta bug too actually, he ended up getting a tank and taking one of my babies....plus, he'll sit there and watch and talk to the fish with me xDD Its lots of fun! <3



Zenandra said:


> Instead of getting a male from you I would love a few females! I have a 30 gallon tank with only 3 lone females in it! lol


I'd actually planned to keep all the females....though I might let a few go for you if you see some you really like....and are still interested xDD Lol, just lemme know! ^^

And a little info on them currently...
They're about 5 and 1/2 months, feeing on regular betta pellets, soaked, with the bloodworm and brine shrimp treats, just like the adults, there is still around 45-50...not sure. I know I have around 20 or so females in the Sorority and still quite a few left in the breeding tank. I have mostly females, but still a decent number of males, I can tell genders on all but one or two, and they're all healthy and happy as far as I can tell 

But, anyway...ON TO PICS!! xD


----------



## DragonFish

Extras


----------



## CodeRed

I LOVE the super bright red one xD It's like.... REDINYOURFACERED! Also likin the ones with black on the edges on their fins x3 So pretty.
I bet your tanks are like rainbows xD


----------



## DragonFish

Lol!! xD I know, everyone seems to LOVE Ares...I'm sure I'll be able to find a good home for him, he has a really feisty personality too  Haha, I LOVE those Orchidy ones too! I'm SO glad I ended up with several of them <3

Lol, they really do! Its so pretty!!


----------



## CodeRed

Also, I'm sorry about Wally ): I didn't even remember he was the Daddy until I looked up at the title of this. Hope Midori pulls through ):


----------



## beat2020

They're so beautiful!
I missed their pictures haha glad you're back!


----------



## Jayy

Wow your females are stunning! Love the red and rusty looking one


----------



## doggyhog

LOOOOOOVE them! 

I saw like 5 females I would totally love to have.. if any go missing...  hehehe


----------



## beat2020

Hey Dragonfish is this fry a male or female


----------



## Learn To Fly

Wow DragonFish, this is absolutely amazing. You MUST keep posting pictures! Who is the new fish in your avatar?


----------



## DragonFish

Hehe, thanks so much you guys!! ^-^
And the fish on my avvy is a new guy that my BF bought for me, his name is Obito 



CodeRed said:


> Also, I'm sorry about Wally ): I didn't even remember he was the Daddy until I looked up at the title of this. Hope Midori pulls through ):


Yeah, I was really sad to see Wally go as well....though he hadn't been well for a little while, I had been expecting him to pass pretty soon anyway...
Midori puzzles me....I came home and she was actually injured pretty badly. Isolated her and she ended up healing, but she can't swim right....shes not showing any signs of pain, and she eats and responds to me, but just...can't swim right. Its weird....



doggyhog said:


> I saw like 5 females I would totally love to have.. if any go missing...  hehehe


Lol!! I might not notice, depending on how many you plan to commandeer...I already have soooooo many :lol:



beat2020 said:


> Hey Dragonfish is this fry a male or female


That one is a female


----------



## beat2020

She's amazing!


----------



## truthequalslies

im lookin @ my sorority tank after veiwing ur pix and im realllyyy itching to add more in there lolif only you had a bright red femal like ares ive been looking for one but i only find them in brick red =/


----------



## ninjafish

Beautiful babies! I think I might purchase a girl from you if you have any left when they're full grown..


----------



## DragonFish

Ahh, thanks!!

Yeah, I used to have a really bright red girl like Ares, but poor Jinx ended up jumping out and I didn't find her until morning :/ I miss her, she was such a sweety...

Actually ninjafish they're selling age now....pretty much fully grown. They'll likely get a bit bigger of course, but if your interested in any, drop me a PM and we can talk


----------



## crownie

Yeay more pics! I absolutely love your purplish and blue ones! You had an excellent spawn... they all look really healthy! And love you new avvy fish... your BF has excellent taste 

Sorry about Wally.


----------



## DragonFish

Thank you! ^-^


----------



## CodeRed

I just thought I'd... -cough- mention that if you can't find a home for Ares, he has a spot here (; Totally willing to take him in XD In fact, I may take any (just one, sadly; two is pushing it) that you have left over. If you can't find homes for some of them, feel free to pm me. With summer coming up, I'll need SOMETHING to keep me from getting 10 more xD


----------



## DragonFish

CodeRed said:


> I just thought I'd... -cough- mention that if you can't find a home for Ares, he has a spot here (; Totally willing to take him in XD In fact, I may take any (just one, sadly; two is pushing it) that you have left over. If you can't find homes for some of them, feel free to pm me. With summer coming up, I'll need SOMETHING to keep me from getting 10 more xD


Lol CR! xDD
Haha, to be honest I'm half tempted to keep Ares....though I'd be more then happy to let you have him..or any of my babies! Haha, just take your pick!  I know you'd give any one you chose a wonderful home.


----------



## Alienbetta1

:-DI am interested in a female if you have any your willing to give up:-D.


----------



## DragonFish

Lol, sure xD What ones catch your eye?


----------



## Alienbetta1

This one caught me.:-D


----------



## Alienbetta1

I hope its a female.


----------



## DragonFish

Yup, that ones female 
I'll see if I can single her out and take pictures if I still have her....Then I'll PM them to you


----------



## Alienbetta1

Thanks but what dose PM mean


----------



## Alienbetta1

Thanks never mind about me asking what Pm was cause I know its Private Messages.


----------



## Zenandra

Hey!! I don't know if you have any babies that need new homes... but if any of these ever need to find a new mama you know where to find me... :-D


----------



## CodeRed

-cough--cough-
8D I'll ask. It'll probably be Ares that I ask for XD That little bugger stole my heart. bwahahaha.


----------



## CodeRed

So, um, unfortunately mother dearest has vetoed Ares D: She says I already have a red betta, and I don't need another. HOWEVER, she IS thinking about one of the others.... if it's not too much to ask, do you think you can get a couple more pics?  It'd really help pick one out. x3 Thanks


----------



## mollyyymo

So I'm new to this forum and I read through about 90% of this thread in the past few days, and I just want to say your fish are gorgeous! I hope you keep posting photos until they become adults. 

I'm planning on breeding some of my bettas soon, I've been doing my research and I'm starting to collect what I'll need for a proper setup, and what I've seen in this thread has been very helpful... very encouraging! Thanks!


----------



## DragonFish

Sure thing CR!! xD I'll probably snap some shots this weekend when Ashi and I are hanging around the house. If not, I'll take an hour or two on Monday to stalk the tank 



mollyyymo said:


> So I'm new to this forum and I read through about 90% of this thread in the past few days, and I just want to say your fish are gorgeous! I hope you keep posting photos until they become adults.
> 
> I'm planning on breeding some of my bettas soon, I've been doing my research and I'm starting to collect what I'll need for a proper setup, and what I've seen in this thread has been very helpful... very encouraging! Thanks!


Wow, thank YOU!! 8D I'm glad I was able to help out and encourage you! 

Breeding is indeed a very rewarding experience....I can't wait to pick it back up more seriously with my boyfriend when I move in with him. Only other advice I could give is: Use a TON of live plants, DON'T rush into it, and set a goal....think about your favorite tail types and colorings and figure out a line or two you'd like to develop and produce. 
Best of luck to you and your future fry!!



Zenandra said:


> Hey!! I don't know if you have any babies that need new homes... but if any of these ever need to find a new mama you know where to find me... :-D


Lol, All but two of my babies are up for grabs Zen! 
That last one is Zeus, my moms, so hes one of the two that I'm keeping sadly.....but the other two I'd be willing to give up xD Any others you like? Maybe drop me a PM with pics of all the ones you'd be interested in?


----------



## CodeRed

Who do you think you're going to breed next time?
Heh, you might want to make a new thread when you do xD I imagine this one's going to blow up soon...


----------



## DragonFish

ROFL!! xD I know, right?!

Haha, It'll be quite a long time before I start breeding again....most likely with a pair from AB 

Lol, I made the mistake of showing Ashi AB....he's already contacting transhippers and planning xDDDDD


----------



## rookie7

High Dragonfish. I've been "stalking" your thread. I'm so impressed that you got your frys to grow up to be big fish. Can you tell me where to buy the BBS?


----------



## beta novice

yeah


----------

